# Future R35 Values?



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

I know it's only a guessing game but I'm curious as to the general concensus. Feel free to delete this thread if you think it may have any adverse affect on values.


----------



## Mark_Paul (Jan 5, 2012)

They will go down in value, simples.. 

This has been discussed recently in a few threads.. Out of warranty cars will be cheaper, then the R36 will push down R35 values a bit... The ways of the world.

Personally i think they will sit around the 30k mark for a good while.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Vote the 1st option then? I know it has been discussed but I was interested in an at-a-glance impression of opinions.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Whats the difference between these and something like an M5, RS4, AMG merc?? Its a production car, not a racing special and as such while they continue to manufacture prices will continue to fall, obviously the pace of depreciation will level out but there is no reason for this car not to continue to depreciate like the others stated above


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

I can't remember the exact prices, but new vs current value is something like:


2009 - £58k new, £39k used
2010 - £64k new, £46k used
2011 - £70k new, £60k used
2012 - £75k new, £65k next year??

So a 2009 car after 3 years has dropped £20k, or about 1/3rd. That's quite good for a car of this kind, helped by Nissan upping the price each year!

Given the ridiculous cost of servicing and maintaining, and that it is rarer than your M5 etc, it is likely to hold its value better (especially as mileage is lower generally. Not many use it as a motorway tool, where an M5 would be used for that)

Could be wrong!

As an example, a 2008 M3 that cost £56k would sell for £28k 3 years on, so that's a much bigger hit.

I know if you look at GTR 2009 prices vs a new price it looks like a big gap, but in reality it isn't as the price has gone up year on year.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i dont care.... its awesome! 

next generation skyline is worth every penny and then some


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

R36 ???

Obviously it's logical, but has anyone even hinted at when?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Depreciation is for accountants.

Never regretted buying mine and loving every minute behind the wheel, nothing could have made me more happy inside.

Well Kylie would have done the trick but not for as long


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

AndyBrew said:


> Depreciation is for accountants.
> 
> Never regretted buying mine and loving every minute behind the wheel, nothing could have made me more happy inside.
> 
> Well Kylie would have done the trick but not for as long


Well said


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Three certainties in life: Death, Taxes and Car depreciation. As stated above, all cars devalue, a very few then appreciate but generally only supercars, and not all of them.

I reckon the R35 will depreciate slowly due to the year-on-year list price increases, but the R36 will be £5-10K more than the R35 it replaces and will be a different animal altogether (and likely a hybrid). But can it possibly be any quicker (real-world speed, not round the Nurburgring)?, then maybe this is the last of the old school turbo monsters and therefore may retain some interest keeping prices at a certain level - it is a legend after all?


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

I believe that most 09/10 cars have taken the major hit in deprecation already so prices now I reckon will slowly drop to around the 30k Mark and hover there. I can't imagine them to go less than that. As someone pointed out above with the launch of the 36 that might affect the price of 35's but as new ones are far more expensive than the original 09/10 models and the fact that the 36 will undoubtably cost more a safe bet would be 30k. Just take he 34 as an example. They've hit there lowest of 20ish k and do not look like they will go any lower. Apart from all that said in all honesty I couldnt give a monkeys...I love my car so much any kind of drop in value I'll take on the chin due to the grin factor it's given me during ownership.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

5years time an r35 will be cheaper than your cheapest r34 ie less than 20k








Still be awesome though


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Few cars hold 50% of value after 5 years, unless they are seen as a classic or someone has £20m to buy a GTO!

I dont really care about servicing or warranty costs as so far the car has been bullet proof and only needed Bell Housing changing under warranty.

Depreciation = satisfaction = GT-R ownership for those lucky few...the numbers are still limited as compared to other performance models and still get the thrill.:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MIKEGTR said:


> Whats the difference between these and something like an M5, RS4, AMG merc?? Its a production car, not a racing special and as such while they continue to manufacture prices will continue to fall, obviously the pace of depreciation will level out but there is no reason for this car not to continue to depreciate like the others stated above


Supply and demand. Only 300-odd 2011 GT-Rs in the UK, probably only about 1500 over all the years so far. It's not as rare as the Skyline GT-Rs over here, but it's not available in AMG/M car numbers.

GRowsell, the R35 will cease production in 2015 according to Mizuno. Hopefully an R36 will continue straight after that, but who knows what the performance car/Nissan situation will be by then?


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> 5years time an r35 will be cheaper than your cheapest r34 ie less than 20k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree. I don't think they would ever reach that figure. Take a 34 for example....45k new if I'm not mistaken. 10 years on there worth half that. Put that equation for the 35 and your looking 25k for an early 09 car. 

Like I said earlier I think 35's have taken the hit already in depreciation and will only go down marginally. And you have to take into account there's not many cars that are so technically advanced as the 35 in today's Market for the money.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

R34's were £55k new IIRC, and prices have been strong since, i think they're on the way back up again in the UK alone,they have started to in Japan already?


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> R34's were £55k new IIRC, and prices have been strong since, i think they're on the way back up again in the UK alone,they have started to in Japan already?


I stand corrected. My opinion is the 35 will follow suit. Tbh all GTR's have had a pretty good track record when it comes to depreciation.....or lack of.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

fozi.g said:


> I stand corrected. My opinion is the 35 will follow suit. Tbh all GTR's have had a pretty good track record when it comes to depreciation.....or lack of.


But They are still making them so it's hardly a dwindling asset. 

Someone earlier said a 2008 m5 is about £28k, well let's resurrect this thread next year when the first lot of the official uk cars are 3 years old

£30k by them is my estimate - there are some out there for £33k now


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

I said a 2008 M3.

A 2008 M5 would be much less!

A 2009 M5 is around 32k and would have cost circa 70k, so again I think the GTR is doing well.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

interesting to see peoples opinion on this.. 

so from looking at the depreciation history.. a my11 (70k new) would be around the 40k mark in 2014?


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

Good job that my R35 was always intended as a 'keeper'... Just like my R34 was 7 years back.


Anyone want a R34 4 door GTT


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

tin said:


> interesting to see peoples opinion on this..
> 
> so from looking at the depreciation history.. a my11 (70k new) would be around the 40k mark in 2014?


This is what makes the 09 premiums such amazing value. If you buy one for £35k it's highly likely it'll be worth considerably more than £5k in 2014


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

GTR`s are still being produced and sold in volume and will continue to be. Just look at Pistonheads as to how many are for sale second hand in the classifieds. Early Jap imports are already in the high £20k`s. Currently prices are dropping like a lead weight and the fact that there are so many available means people can haggle for a bargain due to the choice available.
The early cars are amazing value and the later cars will soon be in the same bracket as prices drop which gives people access to this fantastic car without paying the huge RRP. I have not ruled out getting back into one but I`ll never get a new one again. 
I cannot for one minute foresee them gaining value apart from a select few that have been stored from day one with single figures on the mileage and even these will only start to appreciate in a good few years yet.
Future values are only relevant to people who have finance as I am sure they don't want to walk away with negative equity.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't expect the R35 to hold it's value anything like an R34, it's a production car on open sale in the UK.

Plus I personally believe that running costs will have an effect. Let's face it, they are severe for the list price of the vehicle.

You only have to look at how many R35s are for sale, out of a UK total of about 1500(ish). There are always a fair percentage for sale, probably because people get a shock from the running costs! :chuckle:

But having said that I don't care.
It's a good car and as I didn't buy it on a balloon deal I'm not pinning my hopes on being left with equity after paying out all that money and the huge finance charges a balloon deal brings.

If depreciation is a major issue then maybe it's not wise to buy any high performance vehicle.
Because I've always expected to lose half on any fairly new vehicle in three years.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I wouldn't expect the R35 to hold it's value anything like an R34, it's a production car on open sale in the UK.
> 
> Plus I personally believe that running costs will have an effect. Let's face it, they are severe for the list price of the vehicle.
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Absolutely spot on


Think you guys are being too clinical.

Supercars were never designed to be rewarding in a financial manner other than the rarity value that might be attracted by not driving it.

If the GT-R is an affordable "supercar" then you will inevitably attract high running costs. Are they excessive when combined with depreciation, given the low entry cost for early cars.

For me and hopefully other owners the reward is the buzz you still get after nearly 3 years of ownership, some light mods and the knowledge that for the next few years you still have the all round car you hoped for at a price within your reach that you can use as a daily driver and a track beast.

What do you replace it with, why replace it?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

7341SR said:


> What do you replace it with, why replace it?


exactly, I now buy cars for the wife not me as there's nothing that can tempt me away from my GT-R, damn car


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cars are not an investment, they loose money the second you drive them off the forecourt. If depreciation / loosing money bothers you don't buy new, simples.

I don't regret buying my Scoob new 8 years ago and don't regret buying an MY11 either.

Anders


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Well iv never had a car that has held its value so well. £53256 new and here i am cracking on for 3 years old and there still going for 36k ish. No BMW would ever achieve that and 911 etc would of lost more than £53256 in 3 years. Bargain. Not so sure that the 2011-2012 models are such a bargain though. So glad iv not been suckered into a newer one.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

I did some calcs before I bought a MY11 new a couple of months ago - it's arriving with me on Wed with a 12 plate for 1st March OTR - only a few more days to go 

Using rounded figures:

The MY09 has depreciated by circa. £10k pa for the first year and averaged around £5k pa thereafter. 

The MY10 has depreciated by circa. £10k pa for the first 2 years and averaged around £5k pa thereafter. 

MY11/12 GTR's will depreciate by an average of £10k pa for the first 3 years and average around £5k pa thereafter.

A MY09 at six years old will probably be bought in the mid-£20k's but value will be highly influenced by condition by then due to the high running costs. There will however be a great business opportunity for providing GTR maintenance at a reasonable cost.

You'll find similar depreciation patterns on the 911 turbo. I had a 996TT for 2.5 years bought at 5 years old and 50% (£45k) of its original value. Sold it for £31k at 7.5 years old. It followed a similar in depreciation pattern over its lifespan to the GTR. 

But all of this doesn't matter  Just drive it and enjoy it and when you get fed up of paying for it, sell it.


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

DWC said:


> Well iv never had a car that has held its value so well. £53256 new and here i am cracking on for 3 years old and there still going for 36k ish. No BMW would ever achieve that and 911 etc would of lost more than £53256 in 3 years. Bargain. Not so sure that the 2011-2012 models are such a bargain though. So glad iv not been suckered into a newer one.


I think it will be proportional, just like the MY09 is valued at £36k after 3 years the MY11 will be around the £46k. The yen is also a lot stronger now than when the MY09 was released and I would also say that as models are improved the price is also increased to pay for R&D costs etc.

Cost perspective those who bought the very first cars were lucky, as Nissan put the price up to £60k very soon after the launch. However those that are looking to buy now it isn't a case of being suckered into a new car but paying what the going rate is. End of the day we are all happy with our cars so that is the main thing :thumbsup:


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Interesting spread of results. It's the earliest R35s I'm asking about rather than the 2011-12 cars. Why? Because I'm about to buy one (regardless of what the poll says although the results are very positive).


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

we will see 20K cars soon


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

enshiu said:


> we will see 20K cars soon


Starting with yours, doom-monger!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

7341SR said:


> Starting with yours, doom-monger!


lool mine is still at 30K. what about the last one we saw on autotrader with the gearbox issue? Was like 29,999?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

DWC said:


> Well iv never had a car that has held its value so well. £53256 new and here i am cracking on for 3 years old and there still going for 36k ish. No BMW would ever achieve that and 911 etc would of lost more than £53256 in 3 years. Bargain. Not so sure that the 2011-2012 models are such a bargain though. So glad iv not been suckered into a newer one.


Suckered in to a new one is a bit harsh. The MY11 was my first GTR so I didn't have to consider the 'upgrade' cost. The Daytona Blue colour, extra power and better quality interior made it a no brainer for me.

Anders


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Suckered in to a new one is a bit harsh. The MY11 was my first GTR so I didn't have to consider the 'upgrade' cost. The Daytona Blue colour, extra power and *better quality interior* made it a no brainer for me.
> 
> Anders


Ah... didn't know the MY11 have better interior?

Mine suffers from annoying buzzing near driver side vent but can't seem to pinpoint the source.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

it must be it's new design. 

@mikegtr sorry I am just giving advice.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Ah... didn't know the MY11 have better interior?


According to the brochure the MY11 has a carbon finished centre console, and magnesium paddle shifts but the main difference for me was the full leather with the recaro's rather than leather sides + suede base on the MY10 recaro's.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well a well kept R34 VSpecII is still worth high £20k so I doubt the R35 would drop any lower


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Phil. said:


> According to the brochure the MY11 has a carbon finished centre console, and magnesium paddle shifts but the main difference for me was the full leather with the recaro's rather than leather sides + suede base on the MY10 recaro's.


Ahhh... the carbon console is available for all models not Black Edition only?

Tempted to upgrade to a MY11 in the near future. Either that or an R8


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Ahhh... the carbon console is available for all models not Black Edition only?
> 
> Tempted to upgrade to a MY11 in the near future. Either that or an R8


The carbon console is standard on both the Recaro Black and Premium editions of the MY11.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

2011 interior

Anders


----------



## Mark_Paul (Jan 5, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Ahhh... the carbon console is available for all models not Black Edition only?
> 
> Tempted to upgrade to a MY11 in the near future. Either that or an R8


Upgrading so Quickly! There are some aftermarket carbon console bits available that look good, and a bit of a leather re-trim and you've saved yourself some major pennies


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> it must be it's new design.
> 
> @mikegtr sorry I am just talking sh1te.




Nothing new, no need to apologise


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

MIKEGTR said:


> Nothing new, no need to apologise


But how can someone consistently write utter drivel and not realise it!???


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It hasn't stopped tabloid journalists yet, has it?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Suckered in to a new one is a bit harsh. The MY11 was my first GTR so I didn't have to consider the 'upgrade' cost. The Daytona Blue colour, extra power and better quality interior made it a no brainer for me.
> 
> Anders


Better quality interior my butt lol it's the same. Bit of carbon dash. And a quick map from litchfield and mine is quicker than the new one.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

DWC said:


> Better quality interior my butt lol it's the same. Bit of carbon dash. And a quick map from litchfield and mine is quicker than the new one.


Nope, it is a much nicer interior. In fact one of the main reasons I wanted to upgrade was the interior. The suspension, gearbox and engine can be made to surpass the 2011 quite easily, but the combination of the much nicer gun metal trim, the utterly fantastic full leather Recaros (on the Black Edition) yet further refined MFD/Sat Nav and even the blue lighting on the dash add up to a much classier place to sit.

The only bit that was worse is the magnesium shift paddles that look stained.
Oh and deleting the sunglasses holder!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I drove both and didn't think they were that different inside.
Sure, there are a few material changes here and there, which gives a more "premium" feel. But when driving it's just the trim. The driving experience is what the car is about IMO.
Part of the reason I was happy to save £20k and buy one a year older.


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> The only bit that was worse is the magnesium shift paddles that look stained.
> Oh and deleting the sunglasses holder!




I fell for this one when I went to test drive the MY11 a couple of weeks ago and licked my finger and wiped it then told the sales guy that the paddles were stained.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Horses for courses. Here is my new MY11 that arrived about an hour ago and is now tucked up in the garage until next week


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That was just a good excuse to post pictures of your new car wasn't it? :chuckle:
I still don't think it looks THAT different, just changing the material of some things.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

CT17 said:


> That was just a good excuse to post pictures of your new car wasn't it? :chuckle:


Absolutely. Still can't stop grinning like a kid at Christmas


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

"Tucked in the garage until next week".... yeah right! :chuckle:


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

thunderball said:


> "Tucked in the garage until next week".... yeah right! :chuckle:


I'll have to dig out those trade plates


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I drove both and didn't think they were that different inside.
> Sure, there are a few material changes here and there, which gives a more "premium" feel. But when driving it's just the trim. The driving experience is what the car is about IMO.
> Part of the reason I was happy to save £20k and buy one a year older.


If I was in your position, I probably wouldn't pay for a new one as you say the previous model can be made quicker than a stock MY11 very easily.

But I wanted to treat myself for a few years hard work, so I went with the MY11. In the process of choosing mods and arranging remap 

Anders


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Nope, it is a much nicer interior. In fact one of the main reasons I wanted to upgrade was the interior. The suspension, gearbox and engine can be made to surpass the 2011 quite easily, but the combination of the much nicer gun metal trim, the utterly fantastic full leather Recaros (on the Black Edition) yet further refined MFD/Sat Nav and even the blue lighting on the dash add up to a much classier place to sit.
> 
> The only bit that was worse is the magnesium shift paddles that look stained.
> Oh and deleting the sunglasses holder!


Absolutely agree. I've had both and the MY11 interior is a much nicer place to sit, Recaros being the best bit. It made a difference that my first one didn't have Nav or usb obviously. 
Was a shame about the sunglasses holder David but at least we have the three flash lane change indicator!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> Absolutely agree. I've had both and the MY11 interior is a much nicer place to sit, Recaros being the best bit. It made a difference that my first one didn't have Nav or usb obviously.
> Was a shame about the sunglasses holder David but at least we have the three flash lane change indicator!!


YOU may have it, I'm still stuck in my lowly 2009, remember? :bawling:

Still, the money I've saved is being put to good use as some more upgrades are on the way this year, starting with a Forge transmission cooler that Iain's team fitted a couple of weeks ago, and a new wrap Robbie will be doing later this week.
Then some Michelin Super Sports and soon, Litchfield's new suspension system!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> YOU may have it, I'm still stuck in my lowly 2009, remember? :bawling:
> 
> Still, the money I've saved is being put to good use as some more upgrades are on the way this year, starting with a Forge transmission cooler that Iain's team fitted a couple of weeks ago, and a new wrap Robbie will be doing later this week.
> Then some Michelin Super Sports and soon, Litchfield's new suspension system!


I hadn't forgotten, I still feel your pain. 
New mods sound cool.
Go on then....what colour is the wrap?!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

David, when are you testing the Forge cooler on track? I think this will be on my shopping list when the weather gets warmer.

Anders


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

My car is the best! And my Dad is a Policeman. 

Oops, forgot the point of this thread.
I don't think the GT-R will drop like a Beemer, or a Merc. They are chav'd up shopping trolleys.
I can't imagine the £54k Premium cars staying above £30k, but the Black Edition navigation cars certainly will (post VAT hike new price).

Mine's a keeper anyway. My next transport will be a bus pass. Lol


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It'd be nice to be able to buy one for £15K :nervous:










I mean that from a buyer's point of view, not an owner's....


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> It'd be nice to be able to buy one for £15K :nervous:
> 
> 
> I mean that from a buyer's point of view, not an owner's....


Cat-D write off on eBay for that price last week


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Cat-D write off on eBay for that price last week


Really! wow, that's still good price if you ask me.


I can get one and get to fix it as I go along. It works out cheaper.


I will keep my eyes peeled if a good deal pops up.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> My car is the best! And my Dad is a Policeman.
> 
> Oops, forgot the point of this thread.
> I don't think the GT-R will drop like a Beemer, or a Merc. They are chav'd up shopping trolleys.
> ...


Are u serious lol

While they continue to be made prices will continue to fall, it's basic economics. 

IMO they will be worth in ten years time what an equivalent r32,33 or 34 was after ten years. Prices will then be down to desirability and demand and numbers in the market


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

IMO in 5 years time an 09 10 gtr will be less than a good r33 right now


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

At 5 years I think they'll be around the £29k - £31k mark.

At that point onwards I think they'll drop around £2k per year over the next 5 years then hold around that price at 10 years old.

So I think eventually these will be around the £19k - £21k mark with piss poor examples fetching maybe £16k and prime ones £25k upwards.

That said would I want a 10 year old £20k GT-R with 80k+ on the clock... no I'd want a newer one and if it's worth that in 10 years then I'd be chuffed as the amount of enjoyment I'd of had for the amount of money I'd have lost would be fully worth it.

That said in truth I didn't buy the car for profit or how much I'd get on re-sale I bought it to enjoy, if in another 8 years it's worth £0. Then I've lost around £4k a year for something I really enjoy and I still see it as good value.

If I get £20k back then great I've lost £2k a year on a car big deal, I'd lose that buying any new car £30k plus over 7 years.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

EAndy said:


> That said would I want a 10 year old £20k GT-R with 80k+ on the clock... no I'd want a newer one .


Is this not a contradiction, surely if you feel that way then others will too?

What makes the 35 any different from any mass produced GT car? 

I agree the level of depreciation will slow, but as long as they continue to manufacture them then the market continues to grow - supply and demand!

As I said above, I personally believe they will be worth the same at 10 years old as an equivilent 32, 33 or 34 was - it will then be down to desirability as to whether prices rise in time


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Are u serious lol
> 
> While they continue to be made prices will continue to fall, it's basic economics.
> 
> IMO they will be worth in ten years time what an equivalent r32,33 or 34 was after ten years. Prices will then be down to desirability and demand and numbers in the market


You may be right. Demand will increase, and new/nearly new won't get any cheaper. The extra demand created as the used price falls within the affordability bracket of more and more of the dreamers could allow fairly buoyant prices. But the service costs will still frighten off a lot of potential buyers. It's anybody's guess really. We shall see.

My earlier point was referring to the comparison with run of the mill cars, like the M3/M5, and AMG.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Reading some of the posts in this thread I think people are in for a surprise.

The older model GT-Rs hold their vaue well due to a limited supply.
The R35 is a big, heavy, expensive to run Nissan that is mass produced and sold all over the world.

Fortunately they are not selling loads of them compared to more mainstream cars, so values have held up well so far. But the fact is that running costs/fuel costs will only go up, warranties will run out and repair costs for anything serious could be eye watering.

Personally I would not be surprised to see early GT-Rs around the £20k mark in five. And I'm not talking about high milage or damaged ones.

But even so that's very good.
Depreciation of about £3k-4k per year seems amazing to me on a car with this performance!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I reckon once people are over the fear of buying a GTR without warranty demand will rise. Seems to be alot of low mileage out of warranty cars going around. Mileage means nothing aslong as its looked after IMO. But I reckon the reason they dont sell us lack of warranty and the scary cost people read about from HPCs, they don't take into account the likes and better value you get from the litchfields and svms.

Well that's my thoughts. I'm looking at an my10 for around 45k and I'd hope in 2/3 years it'll still be worth 30k


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

There is a pattern emerging. Everyone with or getting a GTR think the prices will hold. The skyline owners and others think it will fall. Green eye monster perhaps 

I cant see them ever getting below 20k. They arent THAT many of them


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I cant see them ever getting below 20k. They arent THAT many of them


1555 GT-Rs 2009 - 2011 currently taxed on the road
47 GT-Rs 2009 - 2011 currently SORN off the road

No idea on the sales figures for 2012 but around the UK there is over 1,600 in circulation.

When you consider last year there was taxed and registered 31,035,791 cars on UK roads I guess 1,600 is a small number isn't that something like 0.00005% of cars on the road are GT-Rs. Still there is 3 in my village of about 1000 people... common as muck


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Indeed and with the import market dead, there won't be a flow of ones coming over from Japan.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Even if they take a knock at current prices the car is still astonishingly good value. 

I bought a focus rs new in 09 and paid £27k for it. She's still worth £23k after 3 years which I think is pretty impressive. Again, great value.

There'll always be variants with price according to miles and spec, some gtr's in 5 years will have 70k on the clock and some will be under 10k so prices will reflect I would have thought.


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

Must admit I've read this thread with interest. My plan was always to get one on or just after my 30th birthday and I'd estimated that the 09 cars with sat nav would drop to £30k. If this happens it'd be great for me. Not really sure if I should get hung up on sat nav or not though.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I think they will drop to 30ish or slightly lower, but a good well maintained one with full history and low owners will still hold a strong value compared to other cars out there, I can't see it going much lower Than 30k because decent 34s are still fetching around 23-25k for standard cars and moded ones well they can be stupidly priced. I think we will be fairly safe.


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

The values do seem to have levelled off recently. Don't think that used prices have fallen much in the past 6-9 months so you could be right there. When I do get it I have no plans to ever sell it. It's been my dream car since I saw the concept so my aim was always to keep it till I die (not a joke).


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MisterMexican said:


> The values do seem to have levelled off recently. Don't think that used prices have fallen much in the past 6-9 months so you could be right there. When I do get it I have no plans to ever sell it. It's been my dream car since I saw the concept so my aim was always to keep it till I die (not a joke).


Hope you get a good one at the rite money, and I know what your saying I feel the same my 35 ain't going no where I love it best car in the World!!! :wavey:as Jeremy clarkson would say


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheers, I hope so too. Got a track day with one on Tuesday so I'll see what it's like in its natural habitat. How've you found owning it? Is it a weekend car for you?


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

They will depreciate, but given their immense appeal to anyone who has watched Top Gear, or been interested in performance cars... they will never be super cheap.

Take the fact you can't get a Porsche Boxter for less than £10k, or a Lotus Elise, or Vauxhall VX220. With limited supply, sadly they won't be super cheap for a long time (if ever). Sad for me as I would like one, but don't want to fork out the cash!


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

I still think that they'll get to £30k by the time they are 5 years old with decent history and in good condition.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Can't see them ever getting lower than 25k. 30k still probably a couple of years away unless an import or other special circumstances (stolen/recovered/catD etc).


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I cant see them below 30k.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

If anything imo clean 09/10 cars have risen slightly over the last few months.

Ikey


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MisterMexican said:


> Cheers, I hope so too. Got a track day with one on Tuesday so I'll see what it's like in its natural habitat. How've you found owning it? Is it a weekend car for you?


I Love it it's a real pleasure to drive, I did buy it as a second/third car but I got rid of the other cars and I drive it every day, I don't do much mileage my work is only a mile away and then it's parked up in the car park all day till 6pm then back home so I don't use a lot of fuel around £20-£30 a week on tesco 99:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Takamo said:


> I think they will drop to 30ish or slightly lower, but a good well maintained one with full history and low owners will still hold a strong value compared to other cars out there, I can't see it going much lower Than 30k because decent 34s are still fetching around 23-25k for standard cars and moded ones well they can be stupidly priced. I think we will be fairly safe.


You assume they will always be above r34s in value? I do not think that will be the case, simply due to rarity. Many more R35s than ever R34s.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> You assume they will always be above r34s in value? I do not think that will be the case, simply due to rarity. Many more R35s than ever R34s.


I'll be very suprised if they drop lower than 34s but I suppose no one knows the future but what I will say is that once one drives a 35 it's game over:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They will -just based on numbers. Plenty of older cars worth more than the newer versions.:chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> They will -just based on numbers. Plenty of older cars worth more than the newer versions.:chuckle:


I beg to differ, time will tell I suppose


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> They will -just based on numbers. Plenty of older cars worth more than the newer versions.:chuckle:


We're hardly talking massive numbers in terms of R35s. From memory (I saw the figures a while ago), apart from year 1 which saw around 800ish sold in the UK, since then it has been a couple of hundred a year (if that). 

Value will also be based on desirability, of which the R35 has plenty. Not saying the R34s don't but it isn't really in the same league in my opinion.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

150 R34Gtrs in total...it's just maths!

Plenty of older Ford Escorts worth more than the newer ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

The whole worlds going skint,fiat money system will collapse.

Riots,war,famine.

But you boys with a 10 year old clapped out Datsun will be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

R35 will go down to 20k & stay there for a while
R34 will go up (nurs are already fetching 50-60k maybe even more in jpn & here)


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

asiasi said:


> The whole worlds going skint,fiat money system will collapse.
> 
> Riots,war,famine.
> 
> But you boys with a 10 year old clapped out Datsun will be fine :thumbsup:


2002 nur oh yea


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

Takamo said:


> I'll be very suprised if they drop lower than 34s but I suppose no one knows the future but what I will say is that once one drives a 35 it's game over:chuckle:


I think Takamo is right. No one knows what will happen to the values. We'll just have to wait and see. They could be higher or lower than r34s. Either way they're both great cars.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

bobwoolmer said:


> R35 will go down to 20k & stay there for a while
> R34 will go up (nurs are already fetching 50-60k maybe even more in jpn & here)


Ok


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

You are comparing things which aren't comparable. Nurs and Z-tunes are collectible and will command premiums. Buyers of these will want to buy immaculate standard cars.

Thinking the same about other R34s is wishful thinking when most of them are likely not pristine, are modded and of variable histories. Saying that R34s are worth x or y (insert relatively high price) is just optimistic most of the time. What they are advertised for is very rarely what they end up being sold for and it takes an eternity to get a sale. 

I know as I came from a comparable (and much rarer market) when I sold my Noble M400 (of which there were only a handful made). Advertised prices are purely a seller's wish, nothing else.


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

alex_123_fra said:


> You are comparing things which aren't comparable. Nurs and Z-tunes are collectible and will command premiums. Buyers of these will want to buy immaculate standard cars.
> 
> Thinking the same about other R34s is wishful thinking when most of them are likely not pristine, are modded and of variable histories. Saying that R34s are worth x or y (insert relatively high price) is just optimistic most of the time. What they are advertised for is very rarely what they end up being sold for and it takes an eternity to get a sale.
> 
> I know as I came from a comparable (and much rarer market) when I sold my Noble M400 (of which there were only a handful made). Advertised prices are purely a seller's wish, nothing else.


Agree with this.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Takamo said:


> Ok


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Same could be said of r35s for that matter.
It is always the good cars that fetch the good money.
We all know we view a lot of chaff before we find a good one!

Would suggest r34s are iconic and v. Desirable. R35 might attain that but there will always be a lot more of them. In Japan right now low mileage good r34s - not special editions (z tunes are ridiculous comparisons they are already over 100k) are going for more than Some r35s.


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

Takamo said:


> I Love it it's a real pleasure to drive, I did buy it as a second/third car but I got rid of the other cars and I drive it every day, I don't do much mileage my work is only a mile away and then it's parked up in the car park all day till 6pm then back home so I don't use a lot of fuel around £20-£30 a week on tesco 99:thumbsup:


It's great you use it everyday. I hate seeing cars cooped up and never driven. Mine would be a weekend car but at least it would come out and get use.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

i think the R35 is already cheap enough as it is, 30/40k can buy you one, but with the running cost, most owners only hold on the them for a bit then sell them, its like back in the days of the cosworth, they had so many owners on them, because eveybody wanted one but could't run it and then had to sell it. most super cars imo.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

bobwoolmer said:


>


I'm always Calm mr M


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Same could be said of r35s for that matter.
> It is always the good cars that fetch the good money.
> We all know we view a lot of chaff before we find a good one!
> 
> Would suggest r34s are iconic and v. Desirable. R35 might attain that but there will always be a lot more of them. In Japan right now low mileage good r34s - not special editions (z tunes are ridiculous comparisons they are already over 100k) are going for more than Some r35s.


Do you own a 35, I have had a 32,33 and 34 and not standard cars infact some of the best examples that have been magazine featured with 6-700bhp power and the one thing that really supprised me was that a standard 35 feels and is quicker with comfort then most 600 bhp 32,33 and 34s so I think it has too much good qualities going for it which gives it alot of desirability. People who have too much money and not enough sense would spend it on other models. At the end of the day a skyline is bought for three reasons: A. Power/speed. B. handling. C. The way it looks and the 35 comes top with flying colours :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not denying any of that. I will have a 35 at some point. I could easily afford one if I sold the R34.
You are missing the point that it is not 'R34 or R35' in direct comparative terms. 
Most R35 buyers will not consider an R34, they will be considering other newer machinery in the same price range.
R34 buyers want an R34, because of what it is, and because they are rare and desirable. That is what keeps prices on these what they are. 
In a few years time there will be even fewer and they will not be any cheaper to buy, unlike the R35. Of course I am talking a specialised market, but the reasons for having these cars are different. Maybe many R35s are daily drivers i would guess, but very few R34s.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Rarety creates value and there is mo argument against that. The R35 numbers are approaching 2000 in the UK and that is 10 times the number of R34's. The original standard and modified 32/33/34 will always be in demand, and although I am an avid R35 owner, I still hanker after a R34GTR.

The difference is quite simple, the R35 does everything fantastically with a host of electronic aids, while the R32/33/34's are far more mechanical and 'back to the roots' kind of cars.

When I can afford it I will get an R34GTR, but until that day I will keep the sublime R35 for ever and a day.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

My prediction is they will follow r33 Gtr prices which were 50k new.

I think at close to 10 years old the import and high mileage r35's will be down to high teens, uk cars with reasonable mileage and outstanding condition will still be mid to high 20's.

Let's see if it comes true


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I personally think the R34 comparison a red herring anyway.
Residuals will relate to running costs is my guess.
If prices stay horrendous for repairs and the like, they will depreciate faster, IMHO.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I personally think the R34 comparison a red herring anyway.
> Residuals will relate to running costs is my guess.
> If prices stay horrendous for repairs and the like, they will depreciate faster, IMHO.


Could your comments have anything to do with your current project Toni?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In what way?
I'm not planning on selling.
I will have an R35 when I've finished the R34 and can afford to run both.:chuckle:
But I won't get one if it looks like a 12k fix every time the bonnet pops!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I understand that your superb R34GTR is undergoing some a refurbishment at the moment and perhaps the time it has taken and the ongoing costs may have prompted your comment.

Personally, I thought you car was fantastic before the work being carried out


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

10k down payment with a dealer/trader finance and the fact lots are showing up at uk auctions as finance repossession show the car is in reach of people who can't afford it and with that it will only go down in price.

sorry to say as i know alot of forum members get angry about the prices going down and swear no way can you get one that cheap!!
but if you look there are 09's easily obtainable for around 30k and 10 plates around 37k upwards this will continue going down, sorry to say as it a fantastic car but unfortunately its just an main stream car and will never have the exclusiveness of the r34 gtr has had for many years but....Along with this it will devalue the r34 as most hearsay enthusiasts won't understand the difference between a 25k for high miles cat d r35 and 22k for 13 year old r34...
r35 is 100x more useable and modern so its a pretty easy choice...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> In what way?
> I'm not planning on selling.
> I will have an R35 when I've finished the R34 and can afford to run both.:chuckle:
> But I won't get one if it looks like a 12k fix every time the bonnet pops!


That is why you have to disable the pop up bonnet system during track and non public road use.

They depreciate much faster in the UK than anywhere else in the world.

The old Skyline GT-R are keeping their prices because of the rarity/desire of the cars now.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I understand that your superb R34GTR is undergoing some a refurbishment at the moment and perhaps the time it has taken and the ongoing costs may have prompted your comment.
> 
> Personally, I thought you car was fantastic before the work being carried out


Oh I see, lol. I only commented because people keep equating the two cars, and I honestly think they shouldn't!


Re. Above post. I really think fate of R34 and R35 are not linked. 
But I do think you will not see R35s going under 20k, unless there is something wrong with an individual car!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:


> My prediction is they will follow r33 Gtr prices which were 50k new.
> 
> I think at close to 10 years old the import and high mileage r35's will be down to high teens, uk cars with reasonable mileage and outstanding condition will still be mid to high 20's.
> 
> Let's see if it comes true


I don't think they will ever reach 10K maybe over 15-20 years?.

Has the insurance legislation (no diff. between gender) end of this year to do with the depreciation?



tonigmr2 said:


> Oh I see, lol. I only commented because people keep equating the two cars, and I honestly think they shouldn't!
> 
> 
> Re. Above post. I really think fate of R34 and R35 are not linked.
> But I do think you will not see R35s going under 20k, unless there is something wrong with an individual car!


Over 10 years maybe but,I don't think they will ever go lower than 25K.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I personally think all the GTRs are awsome cars and they demand the highest of respect but like all the models when new they were highly in demand and the 34 was the last before the 35 thats why it was so desireable, dont get me wrong they still are desierable, the 35 is not in eveyones budget so the next best thing is the 34 and so on. i have always admired the 33 gtr and still have a soft spot for them when i see a nice clean tidy one that could be because i grew up seeing and dreaming of owning one as teenager. The guys who tend go for 32s and 33s have plans on spending money on them and moding them power wise so it make sense to buy a cheaper car to spend on, in my opinion 34s are slightly over priced just because they were last gtr at the time. 35s are an awsome bit of kit and those of you own one know what im talking about.....smiles all the eveytime you take it out


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Takamo said:


> I personally think all the GTRs are awsome cars and they demand the highest of respect but like all the models when new they were highly in demand and the 34 was the last before the 35 thats why it was so desireable, dont get me wrong they still are desierable, the 35 is not in eveyones budget so the next best thing is the 34 and so on. i have always admired the 33 gtr and still have a soft spot for them when i see a nice clean tidy one that could be because i grew up seeing and dreaming of owning one as teenager. The guys who tend go for 32s and 33s have plans on spending money on them and moding them power wise so it make sense to buy a cheaper car to spend on, in my opinion 34s are slightly over priced just because they were last gtr at the time. 35s are an awsome bit of kit and those of you own one know what im talking about.....smiles all the eveytime you take it out


I agree with you Takamo and let's face the fact that all Skylines and GT-R parts are expensive. E.g. RB waterpumps are 200 quid each and that is not cheap. 

Tyres on GT-R R35 are 300-500 quid each???!! are they made of silver or CF?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

enshiu said:


> I don't think they will ever reach 10K maybe over 15-20 years?.


I didn't say 10k I said high teens, what will drive down prices is rustyimport cars (as they never received the underseal of uk cars).

The gtr is not like a Ferrari or r34 gtr that are typically used as 2nd cars, the every day usability will drive mileages up and resale values down as it does with any sports car.

At the moment they are considered one of the best tuner cars but when the r36 or other manufacturers release a better car over the next 10 years there desirability will drop

I am not here to start an argument about it. But if I am right I'll bump this thread in 6 years and be very smug.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:


> I didn't say 10k I said high teens, what will drive down prices is rustyimport cars (as they never received the underseal of uk cars).
> 
> The gtr is not like a Ferrari or r34 gtr that are typically used as 2nd cars, the every day usability will drive mileages up and resale values down as it does with any sports car.
> 
> ...


Undersealed mine after buying it. 

20K on a GT-R would be nice for me to have more spare parts:bowdown1:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

David said:


> I didn't say 10k I said high teens, what will drive down prices is rustyimport cars (as they never received the underseal of uk cars).
> 
> The gtr is not like a Ferrari or r34 gtr that are typically used as 2nd cars, the every day usability will drive mileages up and resale values down as it does with any sports car.
> 
> ...


So many comes have been made since the 32,33,34 and 35 they still whip the arse off them cars that cost 10 times the price so i doubt it that other brands will ever affect the price of GTR but if they release a R36 then yes that will, i have blown away Ferrari 430s in a stage one 33 on the quarter mile at the pod and given them some serious grief on the motorway, thats when you realise just what great value and brilliant cars they are, a 10k cars whipping the ass of a 100k ferrari i bet he felt like crap afterwards:chuckle:


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Takamo said:


> I personally think all the GTRs are awsome cars and they demand the highest of respect but like all the models when new they were highly in demand and the 34 was the last before the 35 thats why it was so desireable, dont get me wrong they still are desierable, the 35 is not in eveyones budget so the next best thing is the 34 and so on. i have always admired the 33 gtr and still have a soft spot for them when i see a nice clean tidy one that could be because i grew up seeing and dreaming of owning one as teenager. The guys who tend go for 32s and 33s have plans on spending money on them and moding them power wise so it make sense to buy a cheaper car to spend on, in my opinion 34s are slightly over priced just because they were last gtr at the time. 35s are an awsome bit of kit and those of you own one know what im talking about.....smiles all the eveytime you take it out


I am sure they are awesome and a great step up in refinement from a r32-r34 but they don't have that classic car image or "name" as like skyline they are still just datsuns. I bought my r33 not because it's the fastest or best handling or most refined car, I bought it because I like r33 gtr's, it's a second car and I enjoy the tuning side I know there are better cars out there.

For what you paid for your gtr your could have bought a used f360 or 911 turbo. All credit to you for not buying one but don't expect them to appreciate or hold there value in the same way as they just don't have the same "name" or following and I think never will.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Takamo said:


> So many comes have been made since the 32,33,34 and 35 they still whip the arse off them cars that cost 10 times the price so i doubt it that other brands will ever affect the price of GTR but if they release a R36 then yes that will, i have blown away Ferrari 430s in a stage one 33 on the quarter mile at the pod and given them some serious grief on the motorway, thats when you realise just what great value and brilliant cars they are, a 10k cars whipping the ass of a 100k ferrari i bet he felt like crap afterwards:chuckle:


Supercar killer at a bargain. Seems a lot overpriced supercar companies is displeased to see them losing customers to see them buying a gt-r.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

enshiu said:


> Undersealed mine after buying it.
> 
> 20K on a GT-R would be nice for me to have more spare parts:bowdown1:


It's still not as good as factory underseal though is it.

Both of us can't answer this question, but I am sure just as the r34 suffers with rusty bootlids, r33's with rusty strut tops, r32's with rear whell arches there will also be a weak point where r35's rust and give them another 5-6 years of salt and we will start to see rusty cars.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

David said:


> I am sure they are awesome and a great step up in refinement from a r32-r34 but they don't have that classic car image or "name" as like skyline they are still just datsuns. I bought my r33 not because it's the fastest or best handling or most refined car, I bought it because I like r33 gtr's, it's a second car and I enjoy the tuning side I know there are better cars out there.
> 
> For what you paid for your gtr your could have bought a used f360 or 911 turbo. All credit to you for not buying one but don't expect them to appreciate or hold there value in the same way as they just don't have the same "name" or following and I think never will.


well i tell you what most skyline owners buy one because the cars deliver and dont disapoint,yes i agree the 33 does look graet ive owned 5 of them since 2002 but i didnt buy it just for its looks, the cars are awsome full stop. I was down at lichfields 8 weeks ago and i saw 35s that belong to tv celebs and football player there for servicing and moding so that says alot about the 35 because those guys could have any car they wanted but they chose the Gtr instead because its just simply awsome:wavey:


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

xxl225 said:


> 10k down payment with a dealer/trader finance and the fact lots are showing up at uk auctions as finance repossession show the car is in reach of people who can't afford it and with that it will only go down in price.
> 
> sorry to say as i know alot of forum members get angry about the prices going down and swear no way can you get one that cheap!!
> but if you look there are 09's easily obtainable for around 30k and 10 plates around 37k upwards this will continue going down, sorry to say as it a fantastic car but unfortunately its just an main stream car and will never have the exclusiveness of the r34 gtr has had for many years but....Along with this it will devalue the r34 as most hearsay enthusiasts won't understand the difference between a 25k for high miles cat d r35 and 22k for 13 year old r34...
> r35 is 100x more useable and modern so its a pretty easy choice...


Public or trade auctions?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:


> It's still not as good as factory underseal though is it.
> 
> Both of us can't answer this question, but I am sure just as the r34 suffers with rusty bootlids, r33's with rusty strut tops, r32's with rear whell arches there will also be a weak point where r35's rust and give them another 5-6 years of salt and we will start to see rusty cars.


Washed properly and undersealed with brush instead of spray can.

All cars rust except aluminium chassis cars which will oxidise later.

57K at new in 2008 and still above 28.5K so less than 50% depreciation in four years unlike other supercars.

R33 rust on the bottom chassis. Some are really worse when not undersealed.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I just Copper spay greased all the nuts and bolts on my 35 a few days ago because when i took the rear carbon undertray off i found the all the nuts and bolts looked rather rusty, the under trays are good but also bad in the sense that they dont let the air blow any splashs of water away as much as a car thats open underneath so the water sits there,so i reccomend it guys yourl be supprised like i was, all yourl need is a wire brush some sockets and large can of copper spray grease


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

On the original subject - I was looking on Autotrader today and R35 values are holding at the moment, no question. When I was buying back in November a good 09 was high 30's and 10 plates were starting at low to mid 40's and so the situation remains. In fact, the average mileage of the cars for sale has increased but the price does not seem to have dropped in accordance. There are less cars on the market now as well - when I was looking there was generally around 110 matches nationwide on Autotrader - now there are around 80.

As for the GTR being a Nissan etc - well, I think with the R35 Nissan have elevated the car to a new level in terms of how a Nissan is perceived by most people. I believe in the brochure it states that this is Nissan's first supercar and I think they have done very well at marketing it as such. I have had no comments along the lines of 'it's just a Nissan' - everyone I know just knows it as 'a GTR' and I have never owned a car which commands such respect. I hired a red Ferrari for a few days once and on more than one occasion I had people giving me the ****** sign :chuckle: and we all know how Porsche drivers are generally looked upon.  It seems it is generally viewed as a car enthusiasts car as opposed to an over priced posing pouch.


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

New Reg said:


> On the original subject - I was looking on Autotrader today and R35 values are holding at the moment, no question. When I was buying back in November a good 09 was high 30's and 10 plates were starting at low to mid 40's and so the situation remains. In fact, the average mileage of the cars for sale has increased but the price does not seem to have dropped in accordance. There are less cars on the market now as well - when I was looking there was generally around 110 matches nationwide on Autotrader - now there are around 80.
> 
> As for the GTR being a Nissan etc - well, I think with the R35 Nissan have elevated the car to a new level in terms of how a Nissan is perceived by most people. I believe in the brochure it states that this is Nissan's first supercar and I think they have done very well at marketing it as such. I have had no comments along the lines of 'it's just a Nissan' - everyone I know just knows it as 'a GTR' and I have never owned a car which commands such respect. I hired a red Ferrari for a few days once and on more than one occasion I had people giving me the ****** sign :chuckle: and we all know how Porsche drivers are generally looked upon.  It seems it is generally viewed as a car enthusiasts car as opposed to an over priced posing pouch.


A couple of months ago there were only about 60 for sale. I'm not sure how it rises and ralls by large (relatively) numbers.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

09 is 3 years old and already under 40k. They are still making them. 5-10 years they'll drop below 25k easy.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> 09 is 3 years old and already under 40k. They are still making them. 5-10 years they'll drop below 25k easy.


Still amazing IMO.
A mass produced car that holds nearly half it's value after 8(ish) years?


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> 09 is 3 years old and already under 40k. They are still making them. 5-10 years they'll drop below 25k easy.


"Already under 40k"?

So you think this level of depreciation is fast? It does amaze me how people think. When the first GT-Rs came out the price was 53-55k ish. Considering 09s are still going for high 30s and some even 40k+, this equates to between 25-30%-ish depreciation which is nothing short of exceptional.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes. But these early cars will pull the later cara down with them. When you buy second hand you don't look at the original invoice value, you just look at the reg and mileage. 

There is no reason to expect an my11 to be worth more than 40k in 3 years. That's a 25k loss and once the warranty is up they'll fall more steeply

Imho


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Yes. But these early cars will pull the later cara down with them. When you buy second hand you don't look at the original invoice value, you just look at the reg and mileage.
> 
> There is no reason to expect an my11 to be worth more than 40k in 3 years. That's a 25k loss and once the warranty is up they'll fall more steeply
> 
> Imho


MY11 had a fair few changes to MY09/MY10. Cheapest '11s are going for 55k + and you think that in less than 2 years they are going to lose 15k?

I doubt it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

We shall see. Don't bother me and to be fair shouldn't bother the owners either. Like one of the first comments says, depreciation is for accountants. Lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Think the 09 and 10 cars will be the ones to have from lowest levels of depreciation given lower starting price when new.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

alex_123_fra said:


> MY11 had a fair few changes to MY09/MY10. Cheapest '11s are going for 55k + and you think that in less than 2 years they are going to lose 15k?
> 
> I doubt it.


The r33 had 3 model year changes and now they command much the same price, when the car is 10 years old I can't see it making much difference.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

David said:


> The r33 had 3 model year changes and now they command much the same price, when the car is 10 years old I can't see it making much difference.


We aren't talking about the R33. My specific point is that MY11s are not going to drop by 15k in one and a half years.

MY11s were 10k more than MY09/10s. MY12s even more so. A proportion of these price increases reflect the strengthened yen, increased VAT etc but the cars were also given higher price tags by Nissan due to spec upgrades etc. I don't know anything about R33 prices when they were new but I doubt they had 10k rises in their last 2 MY changes.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

But saying that what's to say that 34s are gunna stay at the price they are if the 35s fall below 30k I think anyone whos budget was for a 34 will think well if I can have a 35 for a couple grand more, I reckon the 34s will drop down first because they are over priced as it is, the 35 are much better value for money all day long, if the 34s keep there price strong then this will deffinatley keep the 35s price up


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The 34 is a limited production modern classic

The 35 ain't.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Finally someone gets it.:chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> The 34 is a limited production modern classic
> 
> The 35 ain't.





tonigmr2 said:


> Finally someone gets it.:chuckle:


R35 is a mass production car but, kept the residuals pretty good after three years.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It has. But it won't depreciate the R34 as a result.
They were at their lowest 3 years ago, and have _appreciated_ ever since.
So the R35 is not linked to their residuals...last time I'm going to say it!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> It has. But it won't depreciate the R34 as a result.


It has nothing to do with the R34 keeping the price up due it's desire and rarity.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Takamo said:


> But saying that what's to say that 34s are gunna stay at the price they are if the 35s fall below 30k I think anyone whos budget was for a 34 will think well if I can have a 35 for a couple grand more, I reckon the 34s will drop down first because they are over priced as it is, the 35 are much better value for money all day long, if the 34s keep there price strong then this will deffinatley keep the 35s price up


Personally I don't think they will effect r34 value as its a completely different car. I would like an r34 next and if r35's were the same cost I would still take the r34 its the pinicle of the rb26 derivatives. I actually think as time passes they will appreciate slightly


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> The 34 is a limited production modern classic
> 
> The 35 ain't.


Just out of curiosity, exactly what is your issue with the R35 and why do you feel the need to have a little dig at it and its owners at any given opportunity?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

alex_123_fra said:


> MY11 had a fair few changes to MY09/MY10. Cheapest '11s are going for 55k + and you think that in less than 2 years they are going to lose 15k?
> 
> I doubt it.


I garantee that MY11 will be going for around 40k when there 3 years old. Fact ! The MY09 was a bargain and anyone that bought one from new is quids in. Anyone with a MY11 from new arnt going to be so lucky and will lose the same as an M3 or similar. Always base a car on losing half its amount plus a bit more if your lucky over 3 years. These GTR's wont hold up any better than any other car unless you bought a super cheap 09 from new.

Sorry MY11 owners !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

New Reg said:


> Just out of curiosity, exactly what is your issue with the R35 and why do you feel the need to have a little dig at it and its owners at any given opportunity?


You are kidding right?


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> It has. But it won't depreciate the R34 as a result.
> They were at their lowest 3 years ago, and have _appreciated_ ever since.
> So the R35 is not linked to their residuals...last time I'm going to say it!


Agreed re: R35 and R34 residuals not being linked. 

What a lot of R34 owners fail to appreciate is that their view on their residuals and their car's value is often total fantasy. The odd standard, low milleage, immaculate R34 will command a good mid 20s price. How many of them are like this? Probably less than 10%. 

I have been looking at second hand R34s for years as it just interests me and the vast majority are just modified shitters in my opinion, often totally ruined and their owners or independent dealers try to sell them for a premium to recover their mod costs. Good luck with that.

So I will say it again, the price you see R34s being advertised at is often VERY different to the price they will be sold for due to the above reasons. Advertised price is not what the vast majority of them will go for. This is just the reality of discrete specialist markets like this.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

DWC said:


> I garantee that MY11 will be going for around 40k when there 3 years old. Fact ! The MY09 was a bargain and anyone that bought one from new is quids in. Anyone with a MY11 from new arnt going to be so lucky and will lose the same as an M3 or similar. Always base a car on losing half its amount plus a bit more if your lucky over 3 years. These GTR's wont hold up any better than any other car unless you bought a super cheap 09 from new.
> 
> Sorry MY11 owners !


I have a '59 which I bought for a very good price so it doesn't bother me in the slightest but what you are saying doesn't make any sense. How is anyone who bought a new MY09 quids in? The cars still depreciate. 

When the cheapest MY11 is 55k, you think that in one and a half years it will drop to 40k? That is a monthly depreciation of 800-900 quid. Please get real. On the basis that MY09s and MY10s have remained at exactly the same price for the last 8-9 months, what you are saying just cannot happen. Yes MY11s will depreciate but not by that much.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

alex_123_fra said:


> I have a '59 which I bought for a very good price so it doesn't bother me in the slightest but what you are saying doesn't make any sense. How is anyone who bought a new MY09 quids in? The cars still depreciate.
> 
> When the cheapest MY11 is 55k, you think that in one and a half years it will drop to 40k? That is a monthly depreciation of 800-900 quid. Please get real. On the basis that MY09s and MY10s have remained at exactly the same price for the last 8-9 months, what you are saying just cannot happen. Yes MY11s will depreciate but not by that much.


Lol i think you need to get real and do your maths. Now let me explain. I brought my GTR for £53256 and now its worth approx £36000 - £38000 at 3 years old so thats only £17256 depreciation. If a MY11 was £72000 new and now at only 18 months old there going for £55000 upwards then thats £17000 already lost and it will lose at least another £10000 in the next 18 months so thats about £27000 depreciation. So that makes me QUIDS IN. Comprende!

Of course i'll lose money i'm not stupid. My point is that you will lose alot more on a MY11. They were alot more to begin with. By the time the MY11 is 3 years old mine will prob be worth £32k and the MY11 worth £40-£42k.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

alex_123_fra said:


> Agreed re: R35 and R34 residuals not being linked.
> 
> What a lot of R34 owners fail to appreciate is that their view on their residuals and their car's value is often total fantasy. The odd standard, low milleage, immaculate R34 will command a good mid 20s price. How many of them are like this? Probably less than 10%.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with the majority of what you are saying.
There are some very cheaply modded cars with copy parts on I wouldn't touch with a barge pole.
Many more which are rotten as well I'd say.
It's what I said earlier, good cars and bad cars are a feature of all marques.
A lot of good ones don't even make it to advertising, the owners are approached way before that.

Anyway R35s....


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

DWC said:


> Lol i think you need to get real and do your maths. Now let me explain. I brought my GTR for £53256 and now its worth approx £36000 - £38000 at 3 years old so thats only £17256 depreciation. If a MY11 was £72000 new and now at only 18 months old there going for £55000 upwards then thats £17000 already lost and it will lose at least another £10000 in the next 18 months so thats about £27000 depreciation. So that makes me QUIDS IN. Comprende!
> 
> Of course i'll lose money i'm not stupid. My point is that you will lose alot more on a MY11. They were alot more to begin with. By the time the MY11 is 3 years old mine will prob be worth £32k and the MY11 worth £40-£42k.


The base price for 11s was 69,950ish so I'd review your maths. So the cheapest MY11 has lost 15k in 18 months. The depreciation curve will not be as steep in the second 18 months. I think MY11s will sit at around 45k and above at 3 years. Of course the depreciation is more significant on a more expensive car, noone is disputing that (look at 997 911 turbos). It just isn't going to be as drastic as you think.

You have a strange definition of "quids in". You haven't made any money, you just lost less.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> A lot of good ones don't even make it to advertising, the owners are approached way before that.


Totally agree, best way of finding a good classic.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

alex_123_
You have a strange definition of "quids in". You haven't made any money said:


> Exactly I'm quids in because iv owned the best car on the road for £17000 over 3 years and not £30000. Quids in. Get it.
> 
> Now get some sleep.
> 
> Goodnight !


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

DWC said:


> Now get some sleep.
> 
> Goodnight !


Small chance of that! My 7-month old will make sure of it.

Re: taking the least hit when buying cars, I've been trying my best ever since I stopped buying new cars. Unless of course it is for business use, in which case capital allowances is my best friend albeit in the purchase of boring brand new cars.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

alex_123_fra said:


> Agreed re: R35 and R34 residuals not being linked.
> 
> What a lot of R34 owners fail to appreciate is that their view on their residuals and their car's value is often total fantasy. The odd standard, low milleage, immaculate R34 will command a good mid 20s price. How many of them are like this? Probably less than 10%.
> 
> ...


so basically if a r34 is priced 22k and it's not mint i can buy it for 18k? i don't think so or is it?


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Tinoush said:


> so basically if a r34 is priced 22k and it's not mint i can buy it for 18k? i don't think so or is it?



Depends how good you are at negotiating. If you don't think so, then no you wouldn't get it for cheaper.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you could I'd be concerned about why the owner would take that kind of hit, there's obviously a problem with the car...


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> If you could I'd be concerned about why the owner would take that kind of hit, there's obviously a problem with the car...


was thinking the same, 
I personally think that one day (after 10 years or so),r34 will be worth more than r35 :nervous:
we have like a billion 35 gtr's around the world.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> If you could I'd be concerned about why the owner would take that kind of hit, there's obviously a problem with the car...


Could be, however these kinds of cars often take a while to sell and if the seller is in a hurry for financial reasons or they need the money to change to a different car, that would be a pretty good opportunity to capitalise. Re: problems with the car, you should be looking for these anyway and if I were buying an R34 from anyone except someone I totally trust, I would get the car thoroughly inspected by a specialist.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Had more than a few people offering me £16/17k for my R34 GTR when it was for sale,before even viewing was just a joke IMO. I tend to tell people view it before you put an offer on it.
Even had one guy offer me £15k saying that's all it's worth to him lol.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Had more than a few people offering me £16/17k for my R34 GTR when it was for sale,before even viewing was just a joke IMO. I tend to tell people view it before you put an offer on it.
> Even had one guy offer me £15k saying that's all it's worth to him lol.


What comedians, did they think they were buying a remote control model one or what? :runaway:


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Blade said:


> I can't remember the exact prices, but new vs current value is something like:
> 
> 
> 2009 - £58k new, £39k used
> ...


Yes having let go of my AMG C63 I lost £10k in 9months, but it put me in a better position to see that the 2009 GTR was now in a priceband of £39k, and there is not much more difference in shape and stype to the 2012 GTR, and that is circa £80k.


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

Re the R34 vs R35 discussion, (and massive apologies in advance if I have missed in a previous post, but time is short), does anyone know the numbers of cars built to date for each car? Just curious to see how the old supply vs demand rule works out.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just looked on PH and MY11's seem to have taken a hit on price at HPC's...a good number now mid £50's meaning the dealers are taking them in close to £50k as PX.

Glad I cancelled my MY11 and bought a well priced MY10


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Just looked on PH and MY11's seem to have taken a hit on price at HPC's...a good number now mid £50's meaning the dealers are taking them in close to £50k as PX.
> 
> Glad I cancelled my MY11 and bought a well priced MY10


Just looked on PH and MY12's seem to have taken a hit on price at HPC's...a good number now mid £60's meaning the dealers are taking them in close to £60k as PX.

Glad I didn't buy a MY12 and bought a well priced MY11. 



We do like to compare the price of a new model on this forum to justify what we paid for an older one.
It's older. It's cheaper. It's already been used. It's better value for money if you don't want the heavier initial depreciation a new car comes with. These are not 15k Ford Fiestas, they are expensive cars and will lose a chunk of value in the first few years.

If you want the latest model, with the latest upgrades, buy new.
If you want better value for money, with older spec, buy used. Preferably privately.

Job done. :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

What he said.

If you want something a little newer, then you are going to have to pay a little more.

If I had the cash Id have bought a MY12, but didn't so settled for a MY09.

Just bought the missus a 2007 535d for 16k. I have the original invoice for it and it sold for 52k back in 07. Thats a big hit for the previous owner, but a bargain for me.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

and an even bigger bargain for your missus!


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

As we are on the subject about R35 values, after getting my Low Tyre Pressure sorted I mentioned to HPC that I may consider a newer model in the furture, and he was frank in saying regardless of age generally GTR owners do not part with them for newer models as there is a subtle difference and software updates for gearbox and engine is all that's needed


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

spiceykam said:


> As we are on the subject about R35 values, after getting my Low Tyre Pressure sorted I mentioned to HPC that I may consider a newer model in the furture, and he was frank in saying regardless of age generally GTR owners do not part with them for newer models as there is a subtle difference and software updates for gearbox and engine is all that's needed


So true and Litchfield suspension will make it ride better and handle than the new car for a fraction of the cost to change!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

falcs said:


> Re the R34 vs R35 discussion, (and massive apologies in advance if I have missed in a previous post, but time is short), does anyone know the numbers of cars built to date for each car? Just curious to see how the old supply vs demand rule works out.


Approx 11,000 R34s built in total approx 100 officially imported into the UK by Middlehurst.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Or my my11 suspension second hand!!!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

9 R34 GTR and 91 R35 GTR currently for sale on Piston heads although some of those 91 will be ads to buy, but still a large number for sale.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Interesting to know the depreciation of these vehicles, and if there are a large amount for sale, I'm assuming competition could drive values down ?.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Or my my11 suspension second hand!!!!


You still not sold it Adam?!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The R35's are selling though, while R34's are hanging around on sale for a while, mine went to a trader and they're still selling it, I know of an R34 that got sold, and know of one that has had some low offers, but they're taking longer to sell


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They're not a daily nowadays really though, so mainly you have to wait for an enthusiast.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Girls drive GTRs, don't mention that to my missus. Bad enough when the insurance company laughed about her being a potential named driver.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> They're not a daily nowadays really though, so mainly you have to wait for an enthusiast.


Exactly, for every potential R34 buyer there are probably 10, 20 or more potential R35 buyers. R35 market must be way way bigger than the R34 market. So counting number for sale on Pistonheads as a means of guaging future values is probably a waste of time, unless of course you are looking 10 years ahead.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Would be interesting to know, if Nissan decided that next year they would not be manufacturing anymore GTR's, will value for R35 increase or decrease ?


----------



## tobiah (Jul 22, 2012)

When they get to around 27-30k for a good UK one I will be purchasing. Hopefully that will be within 18 months?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tobiah said:


> When they get to around 27-30k for a good UK one I will be purchasing. Hopefully that will be within 18 months?


27k? You having a laugh


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tobiah said:


> When they get to around 27-30k for a good UK one I will be purchasing. Hopefully that will be within 18 months?


I'd think about 2-3 years, unless it lives in a kennel and wags it's tail.

You'll get the odd cheapo, but they are cheap for a reason.
Any GT-R (even the previous models) need to be bought in the right condition, not because they are cheap or you'll end up spending a fortune on it.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't see any reason why the R35GTR won't depreciate like a 911 - you will see them under £30k (in 2 years) and then under £20k (in 5 years), but I reckon they will wont ever be much less than £20K if they are looked after.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

spiceykam said:


> Girls drive GTRs, don't mention that to my missus. Bad enough when the insurance company laughed about her being a potential named driver.


The misses on my policy reduced my premium. She won't drive it though!


----------



## tobiah (Jul 22, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> 27k? You having a laugh


27-30K - So 30K within 18 months to 2 years I don't think is unrealistic...


----------



## tobiah (Jul 22, 2012)

thunderball said:


> I don't see any reason why the R35GTR won't depreciate like a 911 - you will see them under £30k (in 2 years) and then under £20k (in 5 years), but I reckon they will wont ever be much less than £20K if they are looked after.


Thats what I was thinking but time will tell I guess.. 

I just dont want to buy like I usually do when its just about to drop half its value! I don't mind losing 10% a year in depreciation but my last car its been like 30% a year and that was on an c32 AMG - alabeit already well depreciated when I bought it


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

tobiah said:


> 27-30K - So 30K within 18 months to 2 years I don't think is unrealistic...


It is possible of course, but being as how there has hardly been any depreciation on MY09/10 cars since when I started looking at them a year ago, I find it unlikely.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

New Reg said:


> It is possible of course, but being as how there has hardly been any depreciation on MY09/10 cars since when I started looking at them a year ago, I find it unlikely.


I paid just over £37K for my Dec'09 (sat nav) car in December last year. I reckon I could get the same now if I was not desperate to sell. There are some non-sat nav high milers or early imports under £35K but not many. The bottom line is the car is immensely capable, very robust, and there are not too many around - the latter point will help against 911 values. 

Mind you, if next years MY is another £5k more expensive, maybe the values won't drop too far below £30k unless is a dog? But don't forget that Nissan have stated that the R35 has many more years of steady evolution yet so we might see close to 4000 UK R35's by the time its production life is finished (how many Gallardo's are in the UK?)


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

thunderball said:


> I paid just over £37K for my Dec'09 (sat nav) car in December last year. I reckon I could get the same now if I was not desperate to sell. There are some non-sat nav high milers or early imports under £35K but not many.


Indeed. In any market there will always be poor examples of a vehicle that are a lower than average price, but taken as an average the price of GTR's has remained the same for a year. A good 09 will set you back high 30's to low 40's and a good 10 will set you back low to mid 40's.


----------



## tobiah (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the information guys  We will see how things go. I was planning on putting 20-25k cash in and paying the rest over 3 years. Will see how things are going, I might not be able to wait a year or 2 before buying


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Am in a similar situation as "Tobiah" albeit with a slightly larger cash pot (aiming to avoid any financing of a vehicle) and originally was anticipating an outright purchase _circa_ 28-30k (and retaining a reasonable cash balance for brakes/tyres and "essential" mods...). The "thinking" was based on original launch price and factoring in "normal" depreciation.

I came to the realisation early on that I had undervalued these cars by anything between 3 and 12K depending on MY and mileage which to be honest was a shock! It seems that after the initial Yr 1 depreciation, prices fall marginally year on year. 

Two points to consider:

1) How much of a premium do SatNav equipped cars carry. I think there is more that just the SatNav benefit in comparing a Non SatNav with a SatNav car - what are those benefits though?

2) Is high mileage an issue? Trawling through this site and the extremely informative NAGTROC site there appear to be many high milers still being used and still giving mega good service & reliability. There don't appear to be any major threads/postings about these cars being susceptible to early failure at high or even modest mileage. So would I consider a "high miler" with say 30-50+k on the clock? I think I would especially if it has been serviced and cared for by a reputable outlet (either HPC or Indie), surely it is the care and attention rather than low use that mainly matters? You could argue that an older under used model may actually be harbouring as yet unsurfaced issues, whereas a higher mileage may require some spend on standard consumables but there is reason to believe that costly failures will have been attended too (if indeed they happened).

Summary - a non satNav, high miler (with an after market warranty eg Litchfields, a TomTom and some mods to bring the gerabox software up to date) is VERY attractive at the right (lower!) price.

David


----------



## tobiah (Jul 22, 2012)

Tinyflier said:


> Am in a similar situation as "Tobiah" albeit with a slightly larger cash pot (aiming to avoid any financing of a vehicle) and originally was anticipating an outright purchase _circa_ 28-30k (and retaining a reasonable cash balance for brakes/tyres and "essential" mods...). The "thinking" was based on original launch price and factoring in "normal" depreciation.
> 
> I came to the realisation early on that I had undervalued these cars by anything between 3 and 12K depending on MY and mileage which to be honest was a shock! It seems that after the initial Yr 1 depreciation, prices fall marginally year on year.
> 
> ...




We are very much on the same page here. I have some more saved but want to keep some free for other things but that will cover unexpected bills and servicing. 


I don't need sat nav like yourself and higher mileage doesn't put me off too much but at the moment the mileage isn't effecting price enough. I'd rather pay 10% extra for a car with half the miles than get the cheapest. 

Plus from past experience I know not to buy the cheapest possible used car of the model


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

sat nav seems to command a 3 to 5k premium. It is not worth that to most people. It was to me.

It also meant a higher resolution screen, ipod conectivity, video file, playback and a usb input.

The retrofit fit almost impossible, but if it could be done, there would be little to no physical difference between the cars other than the slight changes between each model year, such as suspension tweaks, cooling channels underneath that sort of thing.

For me it had to be at least a sat nav car. Others may prefer to save what they can to get into ownership.

Considering the difference in price, foregoing sat nav really does get you that much closer to the ownership experience without actually losing out that much.

As for mileage, there's a stigma attached to it because they change hands frequently due to people not being aware of the costs of running them. So you get the supercar effect of low miles and high numbers of owners.

This has no bearing on the car's ability to handle the miles. From what we've seen so far, it is extremely well engineered and with typical Nissan reliability I would be very surprised to see a well maintained car not sailing well beyond 100,000 miles+ with consummate ease.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Agree milleage isn't an issue. Especially if you can be confident in the service history and you have done your research with the HPC/Independent who serviced the car. 

I got a sat nav/HDD/bluetooth etc '59 with 23k for a very surprising price (well under 40k). I wasn't prepared to compromise on the optional kit by much. Do I care that it doesn't have <15k miles? Not really, it feels and drives like new.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> sat nav seems to command a 3 to 5k premium. It is not worth that to most people. It was to me.
> 
> It also meant a higher resolution screen, ipod conectivity, video file, playback and a usb input.
> 
> ...


This is a really informative response - thank you!

My current car has full DVD/TV/iPod/USB provision and to be honest I use it so rarely it isn't material. I had originally said (to my self - well I live on my own so there wasn't anyone around to hear...) that I MUST have SatNav. But to be honest a well placed TomTom (or similar) unit would do just as well PLUS I'd get to use SatNav AND the MFD gauges at the same time! Hmmm I saw somewhere that someone had mounted their separate SatNav unit on a holder clipped to the air vent to the left of the steering wheel which looked a good place.

OK so discounted SatNav as a must.

"Stigma" of owning a high miler? Hah - who cares... not I - am anticipating this being a long LONG term keeper! If someone wants to look down on me because I have a 50+k one versus his/her 10k one - I couldn't give a rat's bottom! Am "quite oldish" and as bald as a coot and if someone doesn't like me because of that... their loss not mine! Same mindset!

Now all I need to do is find one!

David
Must stop reading/posting when at work... is addictive...


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I have said it before on here, but a high miler should not put you off if it has been looked after properly and serviced as per requirements. In fact, better to have a car with higher than average miles that has been used for commuting than a low miler that has been ragged around a track every weekend. When I bought my car it had higher miles than average but the chap who owned it was an older man who had owned it from 1250 miles and commuted in it on a daily basis - he did not know anything about what MY it was or a Y pipe! When I had a laptop hooked up to it it was confirmed the car had been treated with kid gloves as gearbox temps had always been low. All good stuff.

Another rather obvious thing - if you are planning to keep the car a while (as I am) and you are doing relatively low miles (as I am) then the higher mileage that you purchased the car with will turn into average miles over the years.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

New Reg said:


> I have said it before on here, but a high miler should not put you off if it has been looked after properly and serviced as per requirements. In fact, better to have a car with higher than average miles that has been used for commuting than a low miler that has been ragged around a track every weekend. When I bought my car it had higher miles than average but the chap who owned it was an older man who had owned it from 1250 miles and commuted in it on a daily basis - he did not know anything about what MY it was or a Y pipe! When I had a laptop hooked up to it it was confirmed the car had been treated with kid gloves as gearbox temps had always been low. All good stuff.
> 
> Another rather obvious thing - if you are planning to keep the car a while (as I am) and you are doing relatively low miles (as I am) then the higher mileage that you purchased the car with will turn into average miles over the years.


:thumbsup:

Exactly my point!

David


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Quibble quibble dibble 

It's circa £80 for a tank of gas, which is gone in 200 miles if you're careful with it. Parts and servicing are rediculous too, so unless you're going to do it yourself, purchase price is the least of your problems. It's a big heavy thunking great super car, and she eats wallets for breakfast, lunch and dinner. If £30k is a lot of money to you, you can't afford to run one. Just saying


----------



## tobiah (Jul 22, 2012)

Petrol costs dont bother me, 
How much a year besides petrol and insurance would the car cost to run?

I was thinking of around £3k-3.5k per annum on servicing/tyres etc - Is that really far out?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tobiah said:


> Petrol costs dont bother me,
> How much a year besides petrol and insurance would the car cost to run?
> 
> I was thinking of around £3k-3.5k per annum on servicing/tyres etc - Is that really far out?


Spread over a few years you are probably not far out, but buy a cheap car needing tyres and brakes in a few months and you can wave goodbye to that budget right away.


----------



## tobiah (Jul 22, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Spread over a few years you are probably not far out, but buy a cheap car needing tyres and brakes in a few months and you can wave goodbye to that budget right away.



I understand. Thank for your help. 

I would definitely prefer to pay slightly more and have one that's sorted. I've bought the cheapest around before and it's been an annoying experience of ownership


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Quibble quibble dibble
> 
> It's circa £80 for a tank of gas, which is gone in 200 miles if you're careful with it. Parts and servicing are rediculous too, so unless you're going to do it yourself, purchase price is the least of your problems. It's a big heavy thunking great super car, and she eats wallets for breakfast, lunch and dinner. If £30k is a lot of money to you, you can't afford to run one. Just saying


Yes 30k IS a lot of money to me. That does not mean I cannot afford it - to me it makes perfect sense to spend the capital in the most effective way - simple economics. If 30k is not a lot of money to you, I have no issue with that, however I do take exception of]]at being spoken to in such a condescending tone.

At what point did I or the OP complain or show concern about running costs? I don't have any worries about the costs of fuel, insurance, VLD, services, consumables - purchase price will ALWAYS be the largest portion of owning a high performance.

Thank you for your "concern" about my fiscal well being, however, I think I know my circumstances much better than you.

David


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Well if they do stop producing GTR's then I'd say prices would stay quite firm, at what figure they'll be who knows, if I could predict the future I'll only use it for tuesdays euromillions!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tinyflier said:


> Yes 30k IS a lot of money to me. That does not mean I cannot afford it - to me it makes perfect sense to spend the capital in the most effective way - simple economics. If 30k is not a lot of money to you, I have no issue with that, however I do take exception of]]at being spoken to in such a condescending tone.
> 
> At what point did I or the OP complain or show concern about running costs? I don't have any worries about the costs of fuel, insurance, VLD, services, consumables - purchase price will ALWAYS be the largest portion of owning a high performance.
> 
> ...


Ooo, raw nerve. My remark was not to you specifically. It was a statement of fact. Believe me, you are wrong. By far the most difficult part of owning an expensive car is keeping it. The purchase price is easy. You know what it is, and you get the money together. If you have a tight month, and the garage tells you you need £4k in brakes and tyres, you ain't going anywhere for a while unless something else has a wait. I'm not having a go, or incinerating anything about your financial position. It's just logic.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

On a slight bump to this thread, the prices have started to fall again down to £36k for a few models, not seen any in person to know condition though. Also seems to be a few more import 08 cars popping up now


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

JapFreak786 said:


> On a slight bump to this thread, the prices have started to fall again down to £36k for a few models, not seen any in person to know condition though. Also seems to be a few more import 08 cars popping up now


They seem to dip coming into the Autumn. Same as last year, then firm up a little in the spring.

I'd guess it's a popular time to sell if the weather is getting worse and people know there are less events and driving days for the next six months, so if you are going to sell soon you might as well do it now.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm hoping UK cars should stay above 30k for the next couple of years at least


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

I know this is probably a bit sad but I've been watching prices for some time as I'm looking to get back into a GTR albeit a r35 this time. Over the last 8 months the average advertised price of a 09/59 has dropped by £1,307. In Feb the ave price advertised was £38,445 with ave mileage at 17,873 whereas now the ave price is £37,138 with ave miles at 23,028. These prices cover both private/trade but its interesting that privately advertised cars have dropped less, £1,210 in the same period.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

That seems good, always a drop this time of year. More that happy with a 1k depreciation over the space of a year.

By that rate, they still be over £30k in 5 years time


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that 09/59 cars will drop to 25k-30k into the new year... Cheapest UK GTR on PH is 35k now and that's negotiable.


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

sw20GTS said:


> I think that 09/59 cars will drop to 25k-30k into the new year... Cheapest UK GTR on PH is 35k now and that's negotiable.


I'd add that advertised price is one thing, what they actually sell for is another, I'd say that earlier in the year they were selling but now many have been advertised for some time which could push the prices down further. 

I'll be looking to sell my 996 turbo to get the R35 which being an early one shouldn't see much more depreciation! hopefully:nervous:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

wilfsp1 said:


> I'd add that advertised price is one thing, what they actually sell for is another, I'd say that earlier in the year they were selling but now many have been advertised for some time which could push the prices down further.
> 
> I'll be looking to sell my 996 turbo to get the R35 which being an early one shouldn't see much more depreciation! hopefully:nervous:


With newer models out the 09/59 will just depreciate - MY10 models are the cause of this. However it is the right time to buy one around now while the price is low. 

I myself is also hoping for prices to pick up again next year so hopefully a low mileage 59 will still be over 30k...


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't really care, cars aren't like houses where it's all about investment and resale. I bought my car based on purely I could afford a Supercar and wanted to enhance it with my personal touch ie.: Sports Exhaust, bit of Carbin Fibre etc... 
You start with a smile when you buy one, and end with miserable face when the value at trade devaluates. If you worry about it you won't enjoy the car as much, I used to be careful about the mileage, ooh can't take it to London that will really hike the mileage, oh come on drive them with pride thats what their built for. If they drop in value then so be it, I'm sure there will be a limit to what they'll drop to and interesting to know, in the meanwhile keep driving and keep smiling, if NOT sell it NOW


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

spiceykam said:


> I don't really care, cars aren't like houses where it's all about investment and resale. I bought my car based on purely I could afford a Supercar and wanted to enhance it with my personal touch ie.: Sports Exhaust, bit of Carbin Fibre etc...
> You start with a smile when you buy one, and end with miserable face when the value at trade devaluates. If you worry about it you won't enjoy the car as much, I used to be careful about the mileage, ooh can't take it to London that will really hike the mileage, oh come on drive them with pride thats what their built for. If they drop in value then so be it, I'm sure there will be a limit to what they'll drop to and interesting to know, in the meanwhile keep driving and keep smiling, if NOT sell it NOW


finally someone with sense. :clap:


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Sinth said:


> finally someone with sense. :clap:


Yep, I don't care if I get 10 mpg in town when driving it to work. They are 10 lovely miles and it makes the journey home so enjoyable.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

spiceykam said:


> I don't really care, cars aren't like houses where it's all about investment and resale. I bought my car based on purely I could afford a Supercar and wanted to enhance it with my personal touch ie.: Sports Exhaust, bit of Carbin Fibre etc...
> You start with a smile when you buy one, and end with miserable face when the value at trade devaluates. If you worry about it you won't enjoy the car as much, I used to be careful about the mileage, ooh can't take it to London that will really hike the mileage, oh come on drive them with pride thats what their built for. If they drop in value then so be it, I'm sure there will be a limit to what they'll drop to and interesting to know, in the meanwhile keep driving and keep smiling, if NOT sell it NOW


Well said that man, said like a true enthusiast..if you worry about the value so much sell it! 

If you see the R32, R33 and R34 owners on here have spent and continue to spend a small fortune on their cars, I have done so too on numerous Skylines...when I get an r35 I won't be giving a rats arse about its future value blah blah blah...just enjoy it for the awesome car that it is!!!


----------



## W13NTD (Aug 4, 2012)

spiceykam you have hit the nail on the head....the way i see it is if you was to go buy a car and then intendid to make it faster on average your going to spend what 2-4k a year upgrading the bits....then when you come to sell iy you will never see that money bak......so it dont dosnt matter if you loose a few grand here and there you have a sexy fast car that you dont even need to spend money on (BESIDES WEAR AND TEAR AND SERVICING)


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanx, as for never seeing your money back it's quite ironic that when I traded in my AMG C63, the dealer did remind me that the upgrades I did would not come into the trade vale of the car, and advised me not upgrade the GTR in anyway, but I thought no it's my car and I'll do whatever I see fit, well under technical guidance. So I know I've made a few mods, but hey when and if I do sell it, they've got a bargain. I may hint at the upgrades to see if I get a better resale value, if not so be it. But, standard simple brake pad and tyre replacement would help and I still have the proud memories


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> I think that 09/59 cars will drop to 25k-30k into the new year... Cheapest UK GTR on PH is 35k now and that's negotiable.


Wow, 10k drop in 3 months??


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

It's all speculation, with Usain Bolt promoting the Gold Limited edition, it will still advertise the fact it still a sought after Supercar, so who knows ....


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> I think that 09/59 cars will drop to 25k-30k into the new year... Cheapest UK GTR on PH is 35k now and that's negotiable.


You couldnt be more wrong...........and where exactly does it say its negotiable. You are just assuming. They have roughly dropped 1k in 8 months, and you think they'll drop 10k by xmas????. :chairshot




sw20GTS said:


> With newer models out the 09/59 will just depreciate - MY10 models are the cause of this. However it is the right time to buy one around now while the price is low.
> 
> I myself is also hoping for prices to pick up again next year so hopefully a low mileage 59 will still be over 30k...


The MY10 have been out since....er 2010. So why do you think there will be sudden drop in price now?? 

Of course a 59 will be over 30k. They may be some floating about 30k, but they will have been to the moon and back. Or be in Silver. Nobody wants Silver GTRs

I dont think clean, (not silver) low mileage GTRs will go under £35k any time soon, and will probably have a small hike or level out in the spring. 

Im willing to put money on that


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> I dont think clean, (not silver) low mileage GTRs will go under £35k any time soon, and will probably have a small hike or level out in the spring.
> 
> Im willing to put money on that


You seem to dislike Silver GTRs 

If by low mileage you mean < 20k I would agree. I am hoping prices will stay above 30k too. Staying above 35k would be a dream...

Personally I've noticed p/x prices offered have increased slightly since few months back so I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Just out of curiousity: If you had 2 x GTR's (1) 59 Total Stock without upgrades and less than 20k mileage and not SILVER and (2) 59 Stage 2 with Exhaust upgrade. Do you think their values in p/x market would differ greatly ?.


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

premium in white 10 plate 22,000miles was up for £35k seller would not tell me what it sold for but just said he took a big hit on the asking price as only one buyer was just able to pay the car for cash the rest needed finance or to p/x in there own car at an over priced value.....i think private sellers are struggling due to most people not having that amount of cash coming up to christmas...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> You seem to dislike Silver GTRs
> 
> If by low mileage you mean < 20k I would agree. I am hoping prices will stay above 30k too. Staying above 35k would be a dream...
> 
> Personally I've noticed p/x prices offered have increased slightly since few months back so I hope it's a good sign.


No. Dont _dislike_ Silver, although it wouldnt my first colour, it certainly wouldnt put me off. The "cheap" gtr's always seem to be non nav, silver, around 30k miles


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

xxl225 said:


> premium in white 10 plate 22,000miles was up for £35k seller would not tell me what it sold for but just said he took a big hit on the asking price as only one buyer was just able to pay the car for cash the rest needed finance or to p/x in there own car at an over priced value.....i think private sellers are struggling due to most people not having that amount of cash coming up to christmas...


I missed out on this one...when I phoned up it had just gone......


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Dont know the car,could be an import. Seen a couple now that seem good value.

Used NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R 58 REG ...14000 MILES... for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 909207)


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

asiasi said:


> Dont know the car,could be an import. Seen a couple now that seem good value.
> 
> Used NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R 58 REG ...14000 MILES... for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 909207)


Yes is an import as 2008


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

asiasi said:


> Dont know the car,could be an import. Seen a couple now that seem good value.
> 
> Used NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R 58 REG ...14000 MILES... for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 909207)


Import yes,

29K wow! 

Do check DTC codes when there with COBB AP. 

To buy a proper one it would cost about 35K minimum or there is deep pockets probably needed. Maybe not, luck?


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Getting a GTR is now easily attainable closer to low to mid 30's
Red one is now sold btw...


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

Sold my 09 GTR this week to a trader for £33k. Only paid £38k in June 2011 for it so was happy to see it sold this side of Xmas as it would have only sat on the drive. Roll on feb when I start looking for a MY11 spec. Not many about though and don't expect to find one for much less than £50k!


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

MD7 said:


> Sold my 09 GTR this week to a trader for £33k. Only paid £38k in June 2011 for it so was happy to see it sold this side of Xmas as it would have only sat on the drive. Roll on feb when I start looking for a MY11 spec. Not many about though and don't expect to find one for much less than £50k!


thats still £5k depreciation + servicing and anything else in 1 year. You should have put it up private for £35995. IMHO


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

That is how much I had it for sale for and having spoken with other GTR sellers it is quite difficult selling private. I paid a good £3k less for mine, when it was only 2 years old, than others which were up for sale, as I had cash to buy private. I'll be in the same position when buying my next one and will be haggling hard. It would be nice to believe these cars will gain value in the spring of next year but by then owners will probably have spent more on maintaining them anyway so there may be a net loss.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

MD7 said:


> That is how much I had it for sale for and having spoken with other GTR sellers it is quite difficult selling private. I paid a good £3k less for mine, when it was only 2 years old, than others which were up for sale, as I had cash to buy private. I'll be in the same position when buying my next one and will be haggling hard. It would be nice to believe these cars will gain value in the spring of next year but by then owners will probably have spent more on maintaining them anyway so there may be a net loss.


Not a black one to a company near Birmingham city centre is it? Seen an ad appear online for an 09 plate? Can pm me if you wish and dont want to make it public knowledge

Theres another for sale in Scotland for £31k on PH?


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

That's not Scotland thats Wales  and its 95 000 miles on the clock!!!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah ok thanks, and woah didn't realise the mileage I jsut saw it work very briefly! well they can last a while then!


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

The dealer I sold mine to is outside the West Midlands. I'll post some details once he puts it on his website, in case anyone has any queries about it.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

MD7 said:


> The dealer I sold mine to is outside the West Midlands. I'll post some details once he puts it on his website, in case anyone has any queries about it.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW, never realised how quick the renault GTR is dropping.:bawling:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I personally don't think they will drop under 30k for a while for a uk spec my09. They a super car at a bargain price already u won't get many cars like it. If they do drop any how I'm sure it will have left u with an Experiance and enjoyment that's well worth the depreciation. All cars drop. Value in long run but they are still holding a lot better then others car.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Be happy that we live in UK..... Look at other Euro sites and the lowest was 60,000 Euros for a decent 09 ones. That is about 48K UK then.........

And a lot of people from all over Europe come to UK to buy cars.......

Angebote zu: Nissan, GT-R


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Interesting reading the GTR production figures:
Calendar Year USA
2008 1730
2009 1534
2010 877
2011 1294
2012 pending


----------



## mergoogtr (Aug 27, 2012)

Just seen an add for a 2009 09 under 32k on PH. its listed with nearly 100k on it but that cant be accurate surely...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

spiceykam said:


> Interesting reading the GTR production figures:
> Calendar Year USA
> 2008 1730
> 2009 1534
> ...


Nissan GT-R Buyers Guide 2009 - 2013



> Nissan GT-R Worldwide Sales Figures
> The Nissan GT-R is a world car, sold world wide in nearly the same configuration. This is an advantage to a low production run, expensive car like a GT-R. These are the most up to date figures I could find.
> 
> Total Sales in the US (as of June 2012)
> ...


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Bit off topic but if it has done 95000 be interesting to see the service history or have the owners view on what (if any) problems he experienced in that time and hopefully alay the fears a lot of people have about longer term reliability.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

mergoogtr said:


> Just seen an add for a 2009 09 under 32k on PH. its listed with nearly 100k on it but that cant be accurate surely...


I saw that one.Surely the highest mileage GTR in the UK.Could be correct as the price would reflect that.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nedzilla said:


> I saw that one.Surely the highest mileage GTR in the UK.Could be correct as the price would reflect that.


I'd say it was over priced with that mileage.


----------



## mergoogtr (Aug 27, 2012)

misters3 said:


> I'd say it was over priced with that mileage.


Thats what i ment. Im sure it was on for under 30k at first then they changed the price, hence my edited post...


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Its up to owners to dictate the selling price. Its not like theres floods of them. Why give it away?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

perrin21 said:


> Its up to owners to dictate the selling price. Its not like theres floods of them. Why give it away?


Ha ha, does that mean you'll be back in a pulsar soon? Lol


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

misters3 said:


> Ha ha, does that mean you'll be back in a pulsar soon? Lol


Haha, no lol, but i made money on my pulsar


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

having just bought an 09 plate with stage 4 mods i paid slightly above the market value for mine but when you take into account the mods and money spent that ive not had to spend then all of a sudden it becomes a good relatively cheap buy.

all these type of motors are gonna depreciate and as an owner its not something you should even be contemplating (shoot me down for what im about to say by all means lol)
if
people are being honest with themselves how many of you's can actually afford the car they bought???
i dont mean that disrespectfully but it appears some are living beyond their means and stretching their budget to try get on the supercar bandwagon, maybe just to impress a few people.
some buy for tax reasons and others just because they love the car and can afford it running costs and all without the blink of an eye

someone said earlier about they dont give a monkeys what the cars worth in years to come or the mileage they put on it as its all about the enjoyment and thrill they get from owning said car....surely that fellas got the right attitude here.

to me as an unbiased person i would look at this thread and if anything it would put me off of buying one if i was on a tight budget (as i would be counting the pennies worrying about this and that and what i was gonna get back in the future) 
so in a way this thread is likely to drop the price of cars even more than if it hadnt of been here.

il take my place in line now so you can all shoot me down:smokin:


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Totally agree with you Pulsarboby, and I'm one of those fellas with the right attitude. If you are worried about depreciation then get a bloody bicyle, okay it's interesting at times to know, but to be constantly asking the question would indicate that one is living beyond their means. It's like going to a casino or the races, you got be willing to lose a bit of money to enjoy the time, and with these vehicles if they're keeping a smile on your face everytime you drive, then you you've made the right investment in terms of enjoyment rather than of a financial one. I have spent some 5k in 3 months on mods, why because it's a personal touch and enhancement I like, not because I think it will increase the resale value. 
Other than winning a new GTR in a lottery, and need the money perhaps you would be looking at the resale value, but if you've bought a GTR it's because you love them. I see it that I'm with my wife because I love her, and in time wrinkles will increase and old age comes unreliability, but I'll keep her because I love her and there's always the enhancements to consider lol


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

haha i like the comparison to the wife:chuckle:

yep when they get old and wrinkly you can always take them in for a spruce up which makes them lovable again for a few more years i guess.
to change the mrs for a younger model is waaaay too expensive and on top of that the newer model will be more unreliable and high maintenance so running costs will be hugely increased


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

spiceykam said:


> Totally agree with you Pulsarboby, and I'm one of those fellas with the right attitude. If you are worried about depreciation then get a bloody bicyle, okay it's interesting at times to know, but to be constantly asking the question would indicate that one is living beyond their means. It's like going to a casino or the races, you got be willing to lose a bit of money to enjoy the time, and with these vehicles if they're keeping a smile on your face everytime you drive, then you you've made the right investment in terms of enjoyment rather than of a financial one. I have spent some 5k in 3 months on mods, why because it's a personal touch and enhancement I like, not because I think it will increase the resale value.
> Other than winning a new GTR in a lottery, and need the money perhaps you would be looking at the resale value, but if you've bought a GTR it's because you love them. I see it that I'm with my wife because I love her, and in time wrinkles will increase and old age comes unreliability, but I'll keep her because I love her and there's always the enhancements to consider lol


yep fully agree sir.........


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

asiasi said:


> Dont know the car,could be an import. Seen a couple now that seem good value.
> 
> Used NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R 58 REG ...14000 MILES... for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 909207)


simon hold the phone nice little mark up for nothing hay!! 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ode/bs305qj/quicksearch/true/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

xxl225 said:


> simon hold the phone nice little mark up for nothing hay!!
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 NISSAN S.H SATNAV KEYLESS GO MILLTEK EXHAUST 2dr 2009


Pretty sure I seem it yesterday driving around and it sounded and looked good! Bargain had by the trader should see them pocket a bit but imports seem to sell in between what it was brought at and listed for I think


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

But if you have so much money and don't care about running the gtr or loosing any money, why not a sexy young wife? Suppose Noones that loaded haha 

Besides, I bet the value will increase after fast and furious 6 makes the car a filmstar


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The GTR isn't featured as a main car in the film IIRC however the E60 M5 (well they're using replicas lol) is, and I think it even gets driven by Vin Diesal


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

08 import is 28-30 maybe at push

mid miles early uk 09 is about 30-32

Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto Coupe 2009


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> Pretty sure I seem it yesterday driving around and it sounded and looked good! Bargain had by the trader should see them pocket a bit but imports seem to sell in between what it was brought at and listed for I think


Lol...I seen this and did have a chuckle..proper chancers....hate to tell em there about 3k over priced for an import at least!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

At this rate we will see GTRs dipping in 20s come Xmas...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> At this rate we will see GTRs dipping in 20s come Xmas...


Only the crashed ones! :nervous:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

xxl225 said:


> 08 import is 28-30 maybe at push
> 
> mid miles early uk 09 is about 30-32
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto Coupe 2009


I just paid 42 for my 08 import, but it did have alot of mods and 12k miles


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

I think people buy these cars because they are a cheaper entry into supercar performance,and then once they start using it they then realise that the initial
outlay was just the start,of a very expensive hobby don't get me wrong i think pound for pound the car is very good value,and the performance is incredible for the money,but the running costs are very high for this car,and there does seem to be an awful lot of them secondhand.

just my ten pence worth


simon


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i would also like to say that the r34gtr will pass the 35 for residual values in the future,as these are becoming quite rare now in good condition.



simon


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

simon tompkins said:


> i would also like to say that the r34gtr will pass the 35 for residual values in the future,as these are becoming quite rare now in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> simon


Definately.
Anything made in limited numbers with the heritage it has will do.
The R35 is a mass produced car after all, available all round the world.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

well mass produced, can result in a wider customer base, like the Porsche commanding good resale values


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

As we are on the topic of mass produced, tiny in comparison to many other sports cars, in the last 6months travelling and socialising in the South and North East of England, I would say I've seen no more than 6 GTR's R35. While they still turn heads when I drive there is no common muck stuff about this car.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

spiceykam said:


> As we are on the topic of mass produced, tiny in comparison to many other sports cars, in the last 6months travelling and socialising in the South and North East of England, I would say I've seen no more than 6 GTR's R35. While they still turn heads when I drive there is no common muck stuff about this car.



How many classic GT-Rs did you see in the same time?
Meets aside, my ratio is about 10:1 and you can still get a great 32 or 33 for around 10k despite them being much rarer.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think this is comparing apples and bananas. The R34 twin turbo was and still is the full fat version of the single turbo skinny latte, so i would happily pay £25k for a good unmolested example. The R35 doesn't have a sh1t version, and how many will you see 14 years from now? A master class in what's technically possible? Without killing civilians, I think so. That will always command a premium. The legend is real guys!


----------



## Carl73 (Jan 29, 2013)

The Gtr R35 tend don't depreciate in Australia when comparing to other cars.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Carl73 said:


> The Gtr R35 tend don't depreciate in Australia when comparing to other cars.


Agree with you there. The residuals are holding up pretty well.


----------



## Carl73 (Jan 29, 2013)

It does hurt when I think I how much my Porsche 997.2 4s PDK has gone down by in the last 2 yrs, looking at what they are selling now for I have lost $140,000 Aud approx.

A 2yr old Nissan Gtr R35 that is 2yrs old you would be looking at maybe $30,000 to $40,000 Aud in deprecation depending on how many km,s the car has travelled.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Well 4 years after this thread was started, some UK R35s are coming up to 7 years old and no where near 30k!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Well 4 years after this thread was started, some UK R35s are coming up to 7 years old and no where near 30k!


2 years in, and mines worth 2.5k more, tho I've probably spent a lot lot more than that on it with mods, Damn this forum!!!! Ha hA great fun tho!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Chronos said:


> 2 years in, and mines worth 2.5k more, tho I've probably spent a lot lot more than that on it with mods, Damn this forum!!!! Ha hA great fun tho!


effing understatement of the year Mr full Dodson gearbox. The question on my mind is simply why aren't you fully forged with a big pair of blowers yet. Sort your shit out and finish your car


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> effing understatement of the year Mr full Dodson gearbox. The question on my mind is simply why aren't you fully forged with a big pair of blowers yet. Sort your shit out and finish your car


Yep, he's needs 1000bhp to get up his hill every morning...


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

IMHO , it's hard to see a well looked after , low mileage GT-R ever dropping much below £30k regardless of age.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Sustanon250 said:


> IMHO , it's hard to see a well looked after , low mileage GT-R ever dropping much below £30k regardless of age.


There is one on ebay for £27k


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> There is one on ebay for £27k


I bet you it has "issues"


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Sustanon250 said:


> I bet you it has "issues"


It's been written off but the advert doesn't state that


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

vxrcymru said:


> Yep, he's needs 1000bhp to get up his hill every morning...



:chuckle: LOL


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

I think they will hold ok, not much on the road that can live with it, the r36 will not affect the prices at all they will be over 100k which is in a different league.

They were not sold in massive numbers so they want go to low as people will always be after them, simple suply and demand. 

30k for an r35 and they will be available to even more people and push the price back up.

I could be wrong but I wouldnt of bought it thinging it would lose alot. Many people may say im wrong but they will be the same people that told me I was a nutter to buy a tvr before they went up


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Sustanon250 said:


> IMHO , it's hard to see a well looked after , *low mileage* GT-R ever dropping much below £30k regardless of age.


What's your definition of low mileage? I don't drive my Fezza any more as it is the most mileage sensitive marque out there. I'd hate to think the R35 is heading the same way or I'll be walking everywhere!


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

slapshot said:


> What's your definition of low mileage? I don't drive my Fezza any more as it is the most mileage sensitive marque out there. I'd hate to think the R35 is heading the same way or I'll be walking everywhere!


I wouldn't give it much consideration at all, just drive the GT-R as often as you can and sit back and watch your 430 appreciate ! Not in the same league as your fezza, but I have a low mileage 996turbo and prices have started to go up on them so much that I tend not to use it any more
Criminal really .


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

With UK 09s on sale at £45k I wonder how long before I will not have lost any money from new!


----------



## Streetlemon (May 11, 2016)

Paid £38k for an MY09 with 50k on clock in December 2015, FSH and just had new discs, tyres, bell housing and service, been looking since and not seen many in good shape any Cheaper, possibly the R35 maybe the last of the more brutal mechanical driver cars out of Japan and hopefully will hold values now, lets face it the good R34GTRs and even to an extent the R33's are holding well, I reckon the R36 will sit in a different league and refinement to the R35's and won't have much effect on values. R35 series will survive in its own Godzilla status and to a degree will reach a cult status, unsure if great pension fund investment but 2nd hand values will hold well after the initial obvious hit anyone takes on a new one, as all cars unfortunately. Buy buy buy ??


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

r35 last mechanical drivers car ????? a automatic packed with lots of electronic driver ads ,the newer cars get the less thy become mechanical drivers cars i would say


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

nismoman said:


> r35 last mechanical drivers car ????? a automatic packed with lots of electronic driver ads ,the newer cars get the less thy become mechanical drivers cars i would say


My mate's Renault Zoe has more gadgets and gizmos than my GTR !


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

there you go then that,s new cars for ya


----------



## Streetlemon (May 11, 2016)

I know what your saying as yes it does have electronics aids, turn them off and it's still a real drivers car, it mechanical feel and feedback is still what a car should be. Without sounding harsh and being a newbie.. But... Driven and own one then do we ? The older GTRs still ran a bucket of gadgetry. Yes take a TVR for example with zero gizmos, of which I had a 4.5 cerbie 10 years ago and whilst a shed load of fun, not a drivers car as you couldn't actually have real fun in it, it was a laugh and fast as hell, but at the cost of your sanity and a high level of mistrust. Compare to an older MK1 MX5, drivers car yes, but not a supercar which is also a drivers car. Anyway if you have one and don't think it's a drivers car then suggest sell it and buy an old Mini, if don't have one then drive one hard and see what you really think ?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Streetlemon said:


> Anyway if you have one and don't think it's a drivers car then suggest sell it and buy an old Mini, if don't have one then drive one hard and see what you really think ?


I know that you're new and don't know Nismoman but if you knew which R35 he does own you would realise that you just made a very silly statement ... (not having a go, just that you probably made that statement to the worst possible person).


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

nismoman said:


> r35 last mechanical drivers car ????? a automatic packed with lots of electronic driver ads ,the newer cars get the less thy become mechanical drivers cars i would say


Come on then say it.. I know you dieing to.. It drives itself? :chuckle::chuckle:



snuffy said:


> My mate's Renault Zoe has more gadgets and gizmos than my GTR !


 :chuckle:


----------



## robwight (Apr 10, 2004)

3-4 years back I was looking at a 360 , 48k.. lucky to get one for 65k now ! , wish I had a crystal ball  

I think GTRs will settle around 30k ,high mileage 80k+ miles = 25k bottom..
It IS a 'supercar' with all that entails , but it will never appreciate as a collectors due to numbers .

My 2 cents & humble opinion.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think £25k is too affordable and as such demand will swell and keep them above 30k forever - particularly as they get smashed up / turned into track cars and fewer remain. 

I have been blown away by the strength of the R35 residuals and when the R36 comes out and no more R35 production, I can see things only getting better - provided the R36 is the six figure hypercar challenger I think it will be


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Also the R36 is likely to be hybrid which I hope will make the R35 more sought after as its the last true petrol version.
Also as previously mentioned, it's what Ferrari do so well. Increase the price of the newer models so the residuals hold/increase on the older ones as people want to experience what they're like as the newer ones become less affordable. Admittedly, it'll never be to the same extent.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

robwight said:


> I think GTRs will settle around 30k ,high mileage 80k+ miles = 25k bottom..
> It IS a 'supercar' with all that entails , but it will never appreciate as a collectors due to numbers .
> My 2 cents & humble opinion.


Hmmmm It's a tricky one, OF COURSE its a super car, Everyone knows that! :chuckle:

And you have only gotta look at the recent prices of the 'Fast and Furious' R34, off the chart!! in line with 09/10 R35 prices now!! and also R32s I've seen going for 20k with 400-500bhp reputable tuned, and R33 similar..

So it shows the GT-R Godzilla brand, is still kicking ass! and only increasing in price!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

jrattan said:


> Also the R36 is likely to be hybrid which I hope will make the R35 more sought after as its the last true petrol version.
> Also as previously mentioned, it's what Ferrari do so well. Increase the price of the newer models so the residuals hold/increase on the older ones as people want to experience what they're like as the newer ones become less affordable. Admittedly, it'll never be to the same extent.



I am a fan of car tech and hybrids in general. They have a lot going for them and providing Nissan don't do something stupid like fit a CVT gearbox :nervous: it will only enhance the experience. 

As for the Ferrari thing, Nissan mass produce electric cars. I'm pretty certain they are suitably qualified and experienced to do a great job with a hybrid system should the R36 have it. I would like to see 600hp+ petrol and 200hp hybrid. The only question is how they keep it slimline to maintain the weight (1800 ish KGs). Following a 2000kg M5 recently makes me hope the GT-R never gets _that_ portly

With all that said, I can't see the R36 being sub £100k


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

My opinion counts for nothing
1998 sold an Integrale evo2 for £16k now fetching £35-40k
2006 bought a 6 month old Sagaris for £38k sold after 10 months for £46k now fetching £65-70k 
Then looking for my next motor nearly bought a 996 GT2 for £59k and would bought it, only for an inspection to show up some previous repairs these are now north of £110k 
So if I sell my GTR fellas make sure you hold on the values will rocket :chuckle:


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

They are some lovely cars, if it's rare and wanted it will only go up.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

How far can it go though 997 Porsche GT3RS's £200-300k for 4.0l
I tried to get the wife to agree to us buying a new GT3RS 7 yrs ago selling the idea on the fact we wouldn't loose much over 5 yrs. I was overridden due to £120k price tag. If only she'd ever listen to me!!!


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Maxxwaxx if feel your pain!

Bought a 996 x50 turbo manual in 2010 for £25k privately, though I did quite well 3 years later selling for £22k, the minute it went prices went nuts, now probably worth a good £40k+

Nearly replaced it with a manual F430 or 997 GT2 with next to no miles on it for around £70k, though nah fancy scratching that nasty GT-R itch so went that rout instead, hence why F430's/GT2's have now doubled in price!

During GT-R ownership very nearly put a deposit down on a poverty spec new GT3, my brother talked me out of it, immediately worth £30k more upon delivery or could have run it depreciation free for a few years...

So what is gonna explode value wise soon?

I can't help looking at manual Gallardo's or MP4-12C's but will probably commit to neither, so we'll see if history repeats itself.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

let's see what the EU referendum brings and if any of the scare mongering actually turns into reality. If times get as tough as has been suggested then it could pop the car bubble and prices will stop rising and reduce to more sensible levels.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Previously owned and purchase price 

1989 911 Supersport Cab paid £21500 Sold £22500 to buy 
1988 6000 mile Ferrari Testarossa £36500 Sold Testa £40000 to buy 13000 mile Ferrari 348 Spyder £46500 Sold £43k to buy New Noble GTO3R £52500 Sold £42950 as started to buy track cars (XTR2 £18500 and Radical SR4) Sold XTR2 for £19500 to concentrate on Radical. sold Tadical to buy Juno TR250 £52500.Eventually part exed Juno for Ulitma CanAm. Sold Ultima £38000. Bought F430Spyder 2000 miles £90k sold 2 years later for £90K. Then had two more Noble GTO3R's

2004 Noble GTO3R Bought £27500 Sold £32500
2004 Noble GTO3R Bought £26000 Sokd £26500

Porsche 996 Turbo Conv Bought £32500 Sold £40000

Then went Jap bought 3 GTR35

35 2009 Bought £4000 Sold £45000
2010 Bought £49500 Sold £47000
2011 GTR BOUGHT £43000 Sold £54000

In between all this passed on:
993 RS at £52500 black 23000 miles OUCH in 2003
996GT2 at £43k 
1990 Countach Anniversary 2000 miles £49500 1998

Now settled on Lamborghini Petformante 2013 6000 miles
GTR34 HOSAKA 45000 miles

And 3rd Juno Race Car

Lots of cars there worth a lot more now but I've never been one to stick with a car for more than two years, it's been fun though.Could cry at what some are now worth Lol


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> let's see what the EU referendum brings and if any of the scare mongering actually turns into reality. If times get as tough as has been suggested then it could pop the car bubble and prices will stop rising and reduce to more sensible levels.


As long as interest rates for savers remain at next to nothing, I guess classic car prices and property prices are going to stay strong.

Personally I think the government should step in and make a temporary law that anyone buying a property must live in it. The buy to let market is out of control, there's already a generation of young people that have no chance of getting on the ladder, all property is being snapped up by greedy buy to let investors and rented back to the very people they've gazumped. 

This is just the start of it, the next generation won't even be able to even think about owning a property if buy to let greed is allowed to continue. Government is not doing it's job when things get this bad in society.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

There are two cars right now on PH, both 2009 cars, and both under £30 or under. I've never seen 2009 cars that low before. But then all others are being advertised at the £40k-£45k mark.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've noticed some 2008-9 imports coming in for cheapish money, but overall the values look stable.


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

snuffy said:


> There are two cars right now on PH, both 2009 cars, and both under £30 or under. I've never seen 2009 cars that low before. But then all others are being advertised at the £40k-£45k mark.


Probably scammers; why would someone sell there car for £10k under its value? I've emailed the £28k well maintained UK car just in case :chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

R0B. said:


> Probably scammers; why would someone sell there car for £10k under its value? I've emailed the £28k well maintained UK car just in case :chuckle:


It's most likely slipped their mind it's a cat D !


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Jeremy Clarkson has a lot to answer for saying the JDM was all in Japanese as most of it is English except the sat nav....just to make good TV


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the 28k car looks OK the 30K one has no air bags one picture with wrong colour no. plate ie not UK sounds fishy
R


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Robbie J said:


> Jeremy Clarkson has a lot to answer for saying the JDM was all in Japanese as most of it is English except the sat nav....just to make good TV


A while ago I was discussing Japanese imports in relation to the GTR with the missus. She came out with "well, aren't they all imports ? Aren't they all made in Japan ?"

I had to admit she had a point !


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

most the cars on this forum are JDM's they only made a 100 UK R33s etc


----------



## Aldogtr (Jan 10, 2016)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Previously owned and purchase price
> 
> 1989 911 Supersport Cab paid £21500 Sold £22500 to buy
> 1988 6000 mile Ferrari Testarossa £36500 Sold Testa £40000 to buy 13000 mile Ferrari 348 Spyder £46500 Sold £43k to buy New Noble GTO3R £52500 Sold £42950 as started to buy track cars (XTR2 £18500 and Radical SR4) Sold XTR2 for £19500 to concentrate on Radical. sold Tadical to buy Juno TR250 £52500.Eventually part exed Juno for Ulitma CanAm. Sold Ultima £38000. Bought F430Spyder 2000 miles £90k sold 2 years later for £90K. Then had two more Noble GTO3R's
> ...


That's some list of cars :bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Previously owned and purchase price
> 
> 
> 35 2009 Bought £4000 Sold £45000




That's some mark up! £41k :chuckle::chuckle::banned:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I bought and sold mine for the same about a few years back now with no issues! Its good to see the values haven't changed much!

I keep wondering about getting another 35, just wondering if they will deprecate when the R36 comes out. Although after looking at RS6's I don't think it would deprecate as much as one of those!


----------



## eieio (Sep 14, 2016)

end of next year cars in japan will be 10 years old most likely prices will go down.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

eieio said:


> end of next year cars in japan will be 10 years old most likely prices will go down.


That so?

Please explain.


----------



## eieio (Sep 14, 2016)

currently importing a r35 from japan its a hassle to register as under 10 years with the uk import regulations and tests but for a 10 year old car all you need is an mot. r35's were produced to cover all markets inc LHD too much supply. 2016 selling price for a r35 gtr in japan is 3.2-3.8 million yen depending on the condition by end of next year at least 15%20% price will drop in japan. ones it 10 years old most of the owners are reluctant to pay high road tax in japan. my guess is around 25k to 27k you can get down a decent r35 from japan.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R34's are minimum of 14 years old now and prices have gone through the roof.

So this may also happen with R35's (hopefully)!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trev said:


> R34's are minimum of 14 years old now and prices have gone through the roof.
> So this may also happen with R35's (hopefully)!


yeah R34 price are superb! great for the GTR range.

How R35 prices will go, I'm not sure. As Nissan are still making R35's, the My17 is out with a cheeky front bumper and switchable exhaust, strange how it's what UK indi's have been developing over the last few years! anyhow... R35's are still quite a rare sight on UK roads, even now. only time will tell.

Even after nearly 10 tears of production, the R35 still holds up as a seriously quick car out the box. Noone can deny that. Which is quite impressive.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Chronos said:


> yeah R34 price are superb! great for the GTR range.
> 
> How R35 prices will go, I'm not sure. As Nissan are still making R35's, the My17 is out with a cheeky front bumper and switchable exhaust, strange how it's what UK indi's have been developing over the last few years! anyhow... R35's are still quite a rare sight on UK roads, even now. only time will tell.
> 
> Even after nearly 10 tears of production, the R35 still holds up as a seriously quick car out the box. Noone can deny that. Which is quite impressive.


Switchable exhaust.... I'll have some of that..... Along with the DSC suspension thingy I have, it will pretty much complete the car for me!! Shame it's taken 7 years to get there!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mark_Paul said:


> They will go down in value, simples..
> 
> This has been discussed recently in a few threads.. Out of warranty cars will be cheaper, then the R36 will push down R35 values a bit... The ways of the world.
> 
> Personally i think they will sit around the 30k mark for a good while.


Interesting!! I sold my four and a half year old 09 plate 3 years ago for £35k, which I was pretty happy with as it was a quick and painless sale, and it had only done 11,000 miles. If I'd kept it, I'd probably be looking to sell it now for between £40k and £42k, not that I'm overly bothered as my subsequent investment after the R35 will dwarf that difference. I don't believe that the launch of the R36 will have a detrimental effect on R35 prices, in fact, I think they'll become stronger as the early models were most definitely undersold.

I sometimes wish I was back in an R35 but there's always something that needs money spending on it first


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

TAZZMAXX said:


> but there's always something that needs money spending on it first


This ^^^^^^^^^ - Im questioning to keep or sell. Nothing else under £50k takes my fancy other than an R34 but then same boat I guess. First time in nearly 2 years I've thought about selling up.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking at the new R35 and Nismo pricing I'd imagine the R36 will be well over £100K. This puts it out of many buyers' price range so I think the demand for R35's will increase and prices will remain strong.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

She ain't for sale. I mean, she ain't mine. She works here. 

Name that film peoples?

And my R35 will never be for sale. I've driven all kinds of cars, from a mini to a Porsche 911 turbo, to a 200sx, to a GTO twin turbo, to a you name it. My GTR is the best car of all. Owes me nothing, goes like a stabbed rat, and everybody loves it. Easy to maintain, cheap parts, and did I mention it goes like a stabbed rat!?

Slightly modified, there's nothing else. :bowdown1:
Heavily modified, grow up! :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> She ain't for sale. I mean, she ain't mine. She works here.
> 
> Name that film peoples?
> 
> ...


See most of that is correct, however :thumbsup:.. cheap parts you say?? Sure yours isnt an R32?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Merica with eBay prepaid global shipping import duty sorted affair mate. All these UK based piss takers can vote Donald :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So since the MY17 has come out, I've seen a lot of earlier cars seemingly hanging about for a long time. Is the market slow atm?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Imho way over priced on here :flame:

People are asking dealers money without the dealer benifits

If i got £37k for mine i would be happy, and from what i have seen its a very good one


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> and from what i have seen its a very good one


You would say that tho! haha As I would about my heap! haha


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Because these kinds of threads get on my tits, I feel compelled to gob off. 

My September 2009 Black Edition, with navigation and all that good stuff, in kuro (which is Japanese for black, so no "kuro black", just black), CBA as in the original and best mk 1, owes me £0.00. I am not, and will not, ever ever ever sell this absolutely fantabulous vehicle. 

If you think you can talk the market up, or down, buy some other heap. A GTR is most definitely too damn good for the likes of you, chum.

There. I've said it. If you can't afford it, you can't afford to run it. 

£1.30 a litre, and 70 of them gets you 200 miles if you're a good boy. 

Btw, I'm joking, so please don't have me rubbed out :shy:


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

Agree on some of the prices on here, crazy high.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

terry lloyd said:


> Imho way over priced on here :flame:
> 
> People are asking dealers money without the dealer benifits
> 
> If i got £37k for mine i would be happy, and from what i have seen its a very good one



What's yours?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I wasn't talking anything or down. I'm passing observation on the same cars being for sale for several weeks, and wondering if it's the MY17 effect. 

I have been pondering an MY15 that so far has been on sale for three months....


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Moremore said:


> What's yours?


09 Black edition ( black )

42k miles 

stage 4,Recent big 405mm PF brakes , Recent tyres , HKS intercooler , new nissan gearbox sept 2011

Excellent condition , full nhpc service history to 32k then self serviced every 4k

Like i say i value it at a sensible £37k


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I would never sell MY10 R35, it hasn't been tracked, has had the Litchfield upgraded Gearbox and Software, Bell housing, Paint warranty around the wing mirrors, Full NHPC service, and driven considerately. Theres nothing that can touch the car and give the feel for the money or everyday drive....


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

anilj said:


> I would never sell MY10 R35, it hasn't been tracked, has had the Litchfield upgraded Gearbox and Software, Bell housing, Paint warranty around the wing mirrors, Full NHPC service, and driven considerately. Theres nothing that can touch the car and give the feel for the money or everyday drive....


Agree with most of that, except for the money. At any price, it's just the best car. When I think about what the alternatives are, I'd just feel like a total **** driving them. Maclaren, Porsche, Ferrari, Audi, ...blah blah blah. 

Godzilla rules the road, and the track. And it's ****ing cool. Definitely not a trinket. Or a status symbol. Or a "my dick is bigger than your dick" dick. 

:bowdown1:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

terry lloyd said:


> 09 Black edition ( black )
> 
> 42k miles
> 
> ...


I reckon you've got another 10 to 12k miles before the arse falls out mate. Stage 4 is a bit much for making progress. Go steady


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well I wasn't talking anything or down. I'm passing observation on the same cars being for sale for several weeks, and wondering if it's the MY17 effect.
> 
> I have been pondering an MY15 that so far has been on sale for three months....


No offence intended. 

It's just the time of year. Most peeps aren't buying cars for Christmas I guess. 
You're right too, there's loads to choose from at the mo


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

None taken, was a genuine ponder!


----------



## Higgi (Feb 27, 2011)

I am hoping to buy my first next year, probably an my09 as the prices of a my11 will probably be too rich for me


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Would you take delivery of a MY17 now in Dec or would
You wait another few weeks and pick it up in January? This is the dilemma I am in currently!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm impatient and wouldn't wait... i have a garage, but I still drive it in all sorts of weather. 
Enjoy the car asap, unless there is any other reason to wait?


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

jrattan said:


> I'm impatient and wouldn't wait... i have a garage, but I still drive it in all sorts of weather.
> Enjoy the car asap, unless there is any other reason to wait?


It was future value more than anything I was thinking about... if someone has a Dec16 or a Jan17 then physcologically they may feel the Dec is a year older :/

I'm probably being an idiot lol.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

WSM said:


> Would you take delivery of a MY17 now in Dec or would
> You wait another few weeks and pick it up in January? This is the dilemma I am in currently!


Why ?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Doubt it'll make that much difference as it'll still be a my17 on a 66 plate


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm in Northern Ireland. We don't have the plates like you guys do. Maybe I'll just take it then! lol


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

snuffy said:


> Why ?


The myth about residuals is being impacted as it's essentially a 2016 vs a 2017....... yes it's an MY17.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

WSM said:


> The myth about residuals is being impacted as it's essentially a 2016 vs a 2017....... yes it's an MY17.


But the number plates change on the 1st of March and the 1st of September. So you'll still get a 66 number plate even if the car is first registered on the 1st of January 2017.

Edit : Ah, you are in NI so that does not apply.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

snuffy said:


> But the number plates change on the 1st of March and the 1st of September. So you'll still get a 66 number plate even if the car is first registered on the 1st of January 2017.


I'm in NI. We don't have that method of number plate assignment. This means a lot of people go on the registered date.


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

If you use a generic car valuation site they'll often value a 2017 66 plate higher than a 2016 66 plate. In reality when it comes to resale p/ex I have no idea...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My 2p to this thread. My R35 is for sale through SOR and it's just chancers giving low ball offers over the phone. I don't need to sell it but having 4 cars is excessive which is why it's for sale. If it doesn't go soon I'll just keep it longer


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So here we are early 2018 and I've had a good laugh at some of the early 2012 posts predicting R34s would be below £20K and R35s £25K within 5 years.

They depreciate yes, but values are quite stable as they age, looks like the main hit is in the first 2 years. Interesting anyway.:blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Just had a quick look at the analysis that CAP valuation do for the trade, and although R35 prices dipped ever so slightly at the end of last year (more so the newer ones) January sees an increase back to the levels seen in March last year. Future values are looking very strong with a potential increase in the MY09/10/11/12/13/14 cars before June. The MY15/16/17 cars are predicted to hold at January levels until June.

R34 prices are just being predicted to go up and up and up. There is a caveat that the R34's are not too modified and that an increase in R33's will occur this year by about 12%. R32's a modest 7% as they increased dramatically in 2016/7.

Interesting data, but I normally take it with a pinch of salt as that is at todays circumstances only.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

2017 seems to be softening still - guess it will start to mid £60's soon...lots of cars at dealers not selling...much the 15, 14, 13 and onwards below seem pretty static


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> 2017 seems to be softening still - guess it will start to mid £60's soon...lots of cars at dealers not selling...much the 15, 14, 13 and onwards below seem pretty static


Could have something to do with the time of year Henry.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think so, you only have to see th amount of new posters asking about cars to see the market is warming up as the year progresses.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Henry 145 said:


> 2017 seems to be softening still - guess it will start to mid £60's soon...lots of cars at dealers not selling...much the 15, 14, 13 and onwards below seem pretty static


I think they'll come under increasing price pressure from '991' porsche turbos, they are appearing well under £100k now and imho a better car out of the box than the GTR, like it or not Porsche has more street cred than Nissan which is another factor which will discount the GTR as 991 prices fall.

On the flip side at the bottom of the market what can you get under £40k which performs like a GTR, especially with a stage 4 tune, that's going to provide some support although it's important to remember that the early UK cars are 9 years old now - I'm sure lots will be ropey if not maintained so I expect to start seeing some poorer examples needing to be discounted quite heavily to shift.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

GTR parts are in high demand, I just did a little exercise on parts prices, so breaking a GTR could get you £35k easily, I bet a straight chassis with logbook and vin plates will sell well.

Not that it's something I'd do, but the recycle value and high parts demand keeps the prices up. Hell, breakers are paying a hefty sum for cars just to break.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

simGTR said:


> GTR parts are in high demand, I just did a little exercise on parts prices, so breaking a GTR could get you £35k easily, I bet a straight chassis with logbook and vin plates will sell well.
> 
> Not that it's something I'd do, but the recycle value and high parts demand keeps the prices up. Hell, breakers are paying a hefty sum for cars just to break.


You might break a healthy one for £35k but one with a blown engine and a gearbox that cannot be tested due to the engine being toast? Not convinced a 2009 with 50k+ miles and a blown engine non runner would be worth more than £20k absolute tops.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Prices seem to be dropping on 09 models even more now. The chap who brought mine has listed the car back up for sale and it***8217;s currently the cheapest on AT. For once it seems like I was able to sell a car at ***8220;the right time***8221;, compared to when I sold my R34 GTR for £18k!

For those who are interested in my old R35, no expense was spared in my ownership and it was a great car!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JapFreak786 said:


> R34 GTR for £18k!
> 
> !


wow when was that? you can just about get an R34 set of wing mirrors for 18k now! :chuckle:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The entire used market is down this year. The top end such as GT-R's and Ferrari's etc are dropping, but not as much as the top end Mercedes, Audi and BMW. The weather hasn't helped nor has the uncertainty over Brexit and our cooperative Government.

In my business (selling family Citroen and Suzuki's mainly) we are up about 23% compared with last year for Jan and Feb, but March is slow for both new and used.

I still reckon that R32/33 and 34 values will continue to rise, albeit at a slower rate, but the R35's will continue to slide but not at the average of the market of 1.12% per month. CAP future values still keep the value of the R35's higher than the competition, with a 6.5% drop of early ones and 8.4% of the MY16/17 cars.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting John - there do seem to be a few kicking around at the moment. I wonder if the second hand car market isn't so great and will pick up once the weather warms up.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

A magazine will notice the price, write a piece about them being a bargain supercar, everyone will want one, prices will go up just in time for me selling.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

There are more for sale of R35's than ever before, but we need to realise that there are more on the road as the years tick by. 132 on Pistonheads compared with 94 at the same time last year.

Get this last 'Beast from the East2' out the way and the market will pick up.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I find it interesting how squashed up the middle is. If 09s drop then it might spread the market a little more! 11s seem to be holding up the middle.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> I find it interesting how squashed up the middle is. If 09s drop then it might spread the market a little more! 11s seem to be holding up the middle.


It is rather tight. I think cars will start over lapping soon. There comes a point where older styling cues become more desirable. I don't think we've quite reached that point yet, but it's a normal cycle. 

Low mileage bone stock mint CBA might end up worth a Bob or two.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

simGTR said:


> There comes a point where older styling cues become more desirable. I don't think we've quite reached that point yet, but it's a normal cycle.
> Low mileage bone stock mint CBA might end up worth a Bob or two.



Of course with CBA being the most RAW R35 of all!


.
.

:flame: opcorn:



.
.
.
.
.

OR do I just mean its just got the hardest suspension??! :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Of course with CBA being the most RAW R35 of all!
> 
> :flame: opcorn:
> 
> OR do I just mean its just got the hardest suspension??! :chuckle:


Harder than a Nismo?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Harder than a Nismo?


probably! haha

and don't forget CBA has the more clunky and noisy gearbox... Sorry I mean more RAW! :chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Papa Smurf said:


> nor has the uncertainty over Brexit and our cooperative Government.


What the jabbering **** has Brexit got to do with the second hand price of a GT-R ?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Brexit has no direct affect whatsoever, but it creates a sense of unease and negativity from a percentage of the buying public.

Decisions can be delayed and if a potential buyer of a 40k plus car is in a business that may be affected by the possible ramifications of Brexit, then they may not commit at this stage. 

Lack of sales drives the prices down.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

snuffy said:


> What the jabbering **** has Brexit got to do with the second hand price of a GT-R ?


Economic down turn can make some people more cautious over luxury spend? So less demand. 

Less demand, more supply usually means lower prices

Also EU nationals may be less inclined to buy a rhd car while they're not 100% sure of their future here. So less demand again.

Just 2 things that popped into my head. 

I put my deposit down for my 59 before the financial crash. Had it happened before I wouldn't own a GTR.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Chronos said:


> wow when was that? you can just about get an R34 set of wing mirrors for 18k now! :chuckle:


Don’t make me remember :bawling:. It was 5 years ago now IIRC. When I got my R35 I was also looking at an R34 GTR that was up for £25k. If I had got that could have made myself a tidy profit when I went to sell.

Good thing I got my R33 when I did, shame it’s not worked in a while and didn’t even make the first journey home without a breakdown 

Interesting points from Papa Smurf too. I been watching the market for C7 RS6’s & M6 GC’s and they are dropping quite sharply too


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

simGTR said:


> It is rather tight. I think cars will start over lapping soon. There comes a point where older styling cues become more desirable. I don't think we've quite reached that point yet, but it's a normal cycle.
> 
> Low mileage bone stock mint CBA might end up worth a Bob or two.


Its a sentiment that is starting to appear however. Especially the "rare" CBA combinations. I have been offered the same money I paid for my Premium interior (cream) and Titanium paint from 2 years ago. 

I think it was triggered by the eba, that people want to start holding onto the early "original" R35 models, particularly the harder to come by ones.


----------



## ChillyFly (Aug 14, 2015)

I paid £43k for a mint stage 4.25 MY2010 two and a half years ago. It’s had several thousand spent since on just ‘bits’ like anti-roll bars, suspension mods, header tanks, reversing camera etc etc and I am considering ‘investing’ in a Dodson gearbox build and eventually, a forged engine. The word ‘investment’ when considering these mods may seem laughable to some - I know I would never see a return on a £16k expenditure in engine and gearbox builds, and I will probably end up doing an inter cooler and front LSD at the same time, as it makes sense. Indeed some unknowing buyers are even put off by “a rebuilt engine” - (“Ah, must be knackered then!”)

But I would consider it an investment in my future mental well-being and happiness! I also plan to hold onto it forever. Unless you plan to spend over £150k, there is virtually nothing out there that would get anywhere near a stage 4.25, let alone a higher spec with a built engine and ‘box, and it puts a grin on my face every time I drive it. And I don’t use it as a daily driver, because I still want it to feel like an event when I drive it!

As time goes on though, probably there will develop a gap between well looked after examples, and others that have been ‘Max Power’ed up... Inevitability a few cars will fall into the hands of people who don’t have the money to maintain them, they’ll try and ‘mod’ them on the cheap, and they will die a slow, sorry death. But these won’t be the benchmark cars that set the value of the rest... 

I also wonder what the future has in store for performance cars. I still keep thinking this is the last hurrah of the supercar, let’s be honest, the roads in the UK are more congested than ever, average speed cameras are starting to increase in use and one day will probably be on A and B roads too. At that point, a 200mph car that can accelerate sub 3 seconds to 100kmh is nothing more than a weekend toy to use on a track, or drive it over to the continent where you can have fun. As for mileage, if you are going to keep it then who gives a damn. It’s like a house - a lot of people boast about being property millionaires but unless they intend to sell up and live in a shack, it’s irrelevant!


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/gt-r/2009-nissan-gtr/8526499

20k opcorn: the arse has fallen out of the market :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Irish35 said:


> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/gt-r/2009-nissan-gtr/8526499
> 
> 20k opcorn: the arse has fallen out of the market :chuckle::chuckle:


haha good English from Mr.Scamyou as well! haha

Vehicle Description
Only 6k miles. 
*It was owned that second car. *
Full service history.
HPI Cleare.
More pics on email
Reference #8526499


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Irish35 said:


> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/gt-r/2009-nissan-gtr/8526499
> 
> 20k opcorn: the arse has fallen out of the market :chuckle::chuckle:


Try this.


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

I think early cars are going to take a tumble in price this year, it’s looking that way already. Lots of early cars on market at the moment not selling, forcing prices down.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We are just coming out of the slow time of year for sales so too early to say. It***8217;s always lowest at the end of winter, if anything cars might start shifting about now.


----------



## Dsm1113 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sell in Spring, Buy in Autumn - Whether it's buying a car or a house, market trends always seem to follow this trend.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

andyevo said:


> I think early cars are going to take a tumble in price this year, it’s looking that way already. Lots of early cars on market at the moment not selling, forcing prices down.


Nothing moving over winter, if they reduced to high 20s I think they would be snapped up!
No r34s moving either, prices have probably peaked for awhile now


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

No doubt we'll see DBA's drop under 40.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Depreciation is as much about the original price as it is the availability of old stock and current demand. Some of the recent discounting by dealerships may sound great for those buying but it affects the residual value of the cars later on. 

To quote someone recently, considering buying a GT-R, when he heard of big discounts being offered (his words not mine):
*"Thanks dealership! You might sell a few more cars but you've just wiped two grand of the value of my car. How to pi$$ off your entire customer base - well done! *
Note: these are his words not mine but I do agree with him that if we keep driving the price down it affects us all.

.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2015)

I hope the market picks up as i'm trying to sell mine :bawling:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I hope the market picks up as i'm trying to sell mine :bawling:


Chronos will be along in a minute with his traitor meme. Though tbh, it's quite apt. Traitor.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

simGTR said:


> Chronos will be along in a minute with his traitor meme. Though tbh, it's quite apt. Traitor.


I've get a NEW extra to the arsenal now.. check it.. i quite like it!


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2015)

Chronos said:


> I've get a NEW extra to the arsenal now.. check it.. i quite like it!


Lol - very good.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Don’t sell. You’ll just turn into a “I used to have a GT-R” bore! :double-finger:


----------



## Lendog (Mar 25, 2018)

I've been monitoring prices because I'm thinking of selling my v6 Exige and dipping my toe into GTR ownership. Prices are certainly softening across all registrations. If you look on pistonheads/auto-trader etc... nearly all cars have been reduced dealers/garages/private owners. Privately owned CBA cars for sale seem to be hanging around.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so the more expensive cars have reduced but the lower end cars are at the same price when I sold mine in Jan. I think you are hoping a bit there Lendog


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

Lendog said:


> I've been monitoring prices because I'm thinking of selling my v6 Exige and dipping my toe into GTR ownership. Prices are certainly softening across all registrations. If you look on pistonheads/auto-trader etc... nearly all cars have been reduced dealers/garages/private owners. Privately owned CBA cars for sale seem to be hanging around.



Are you looking for a good deal on a CBA then ?


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Lendog said:


> I've been monitoring prices because I'm thinking of selling my v6 Exige and dipping my toe into GTR ownership. Prices are certainly softening across all registrations. If you look on pistonheads/auto-trader etc... nearly all cars have been reduced dealers/garages/private owners. Privately owned CBA cars for sale seem to be hanging around.


5 r35s posted in the for sale section in about a week and not one reply/comment on any of them.
Prices will come down.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Purely seasonal chaps. Every year is the same. Buy a dog if you want to. :thumbsup:


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Purely seasonal chaps. Every year is the same. Buy a dog if you want to. :thumbsup:


I dont get your point, winter is a bad time for selling cars, now should be the time to get premium money as everyone wants a sports car for the summer and now you have the good light for viewing.

If cars are hanging arround at this time of year i agree with the previous post it shows something is wrong with the market price


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's slow for all cars at the moment. Following the winter/spring lull.
The cheap cars are cheap for a reason. For an example, see how many sets of brakes they've had.


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

You would think that Porsche 997 Turbo's fly out of the door as their values are going up,... but there are many minters sitting around for a while even these days with low mileage and Porsche Warranties. Their value is not going down. Every year some people want to talk down prices of GTR's, but the values seem pretty solid year after year .I recon until at least a few years post R36 release. Don't forget the GTR has a LEGENDARY car status amongst 17-65 years of age red blooded men, and it is considered tremendous value for money. I have had a 997 turbo, and my GTR is better. Many supercar owners probably cower in fear if they see a GTR in their rear view mirror..... If you are looking to buy then don't let the scare mongering frighten you off, you only live once. Enjoy these cars ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lendog (Mar 25, 2018)

JatPunjabi said:


> You would think that Porsche 997 Turbo's fly out of the door as their values are going up,... but there are many minters sitting around for a while even these days with low mileage and Porsche Warranties. Their value is not going down. Every year some people want to talk down prices of GTR's, but the values seem pretty solid year after year .I recon until at least a few years post R36 release. Don't forget the GTR has a LEGENDARY car status amongst 17-65 years of age red blooded men, and it is considered tremendous value for money. I have had a 997 turbo, and my GTR is better. Many supercar owners probably cower in fear if they see a GTR in their rear view mirror..... If you are looking to buy then don't let the scare mongering frighten you off, you only live once. Enjoy these cars ! :thumbsup:


I don't agree. You walk into Porsche dealership and ask for a £10,000 discount of a new Porsche 911 Turbo or Porsche 911 GT3 and you will get laughed out of the showroom. I've been offered a £12,000 discount of a new GTR. Prices are falling, if you can buy a new one cheaper it has a domino effect on older cars.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Lendog said:


> I don't agree. You walk into Porsche dealership and ask for a £10,000 discount of a new Porsche 911 Turbo or Porsche 911 GT3 and you will get laughed out of the showroom. I've been offered a £12,000 discount of a new GTR. Prices are falling, if you can buy a new one cheaper it has a domino effect on older cars.


If Nissan updated the GTR as frequently as Porsche do the 911, we'd be on the R36.2 by now.

The 911 has moved leagues ahead of the GTR with a brand new platform and model updates. 

The GTR is equivalent to a 997, even that got an engine change.


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow, a new GTR for £68k, amazing value ! I am guessing you didn't buy it. ***x1f642;


----------



## Lendog (Mar 25, 2018)

RRP £85,800 - I will let you do the maths...

Fact is dealerships heavily discounting new cars when the market is awash with unsold second hand cars means prices will go south. The fact its fast and a great weapon on the road doesn't mean it will hold its value. 

You need a very expensive R36 to arrive to help prices. Its all down to supply and demand.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Economy going south + new car taxes are not helping new car sales


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Irish35 said:


> 5 r35s posted in the for sale section in about a week and not one reply/comment on any of them.
> Prices will come down.


Whilst I agree, one has had a wallop and the others (as nice as they are) are asking top dollar.

But yes, prices sadly have got to come down to get the market moving. Nothing is selling.

Robbies is about the only CBA i've seen shift this year, that's quite worrying if you think of the lack of new blood coming in to get on the first rung of the GT-R ladder with a mid 30's budget. Let alone the early/mid 40's to get into DBA.

Or maybe these comments and threads pop up every year. It is a very small market, especially privately. I reckon I'll just enjoy the car and worry about it later


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lendog said:


> RRP £85,800 - I will let you do the maths...
> 
> Fact is dealerships heavily discounting new cars when the market is awash with unsold second hand cars means prices will go south. The fact its fast and a great weapon on the road doesn't mean it will hold its value.
> 
> You need a very expensive R36 to arrive to help prices. Its all down to supply and demand.


Very true


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

Either they come down in price or they don’t sell. Simple. More cars for sale than the current market demands, so prices will come down.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't see how the early cars can hold up in value when the far superior newer cars are available at great prices. Why would you buy a pre MY 17?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

AndyE14 said:


> I can't see how the early cars can hold up in value when the far superior newer cars are available at great prices. Why would you buy a pre MY 17?


Many reasons!

1. The CBA and DBA are known to be “harder” and less rolly polly than the more refined MY’17’s.

2. Big difference in paying £40-50k than £75-£80k.

3. Some people prefer the looks of the older model.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

AndyE14 said:


> I can't see how the early cars can hold up in value when the far superior newer cars are available at great prices. Why would you buy a pre MY 17?


Imagine all those fools that held onto a MK1 escort when they could have had a Mk5...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Right, this is WAR! 

Mambee pambee MY17 is the best coz I got one?!?!?!!! Bollox mate :thumbsup:

The R34 GT-R VspecII is still god! The R35 CBA/DBA/EBA is the new wannabe.
I’m not sure what I’m trying to say here, but all this banter about prices is of no consequence. My CBA is quite simply the best car I’ve ever owned, and it’s the last car I will ever own. I love it. It’s harsh, rusty, mechanically flawed, an expensive pain in the arse (literally on these roads), and I love it. It’s like having a pet monster for a daily driver. And it’s quick, for a road car. She ain’t for sale. She never will be. That makes my CBA priceless? :chuckle:

Crack on beautiful people :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

AndyE14 said:


> I can't see how the early cars can hold up in value when the far superior newer cars are available at great prices. Why would you buy a pre MY 17?


'Far superior' would be a very subjective comment, but you do have a point. 

Early cars are nearly half the price of a new one. Lots of people apparently want a GT-R, but they're still not selling. It's all a bit in limbo.

I agree with the need for an expensive R36 to help, but right now we need some new blood with 40-50k burning a hole in their pocket. And there lies the problem.


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

Lets' spare a thought for those poor sods that couldn't afford Godzilla in their lives this year,..such a shame they are missing out.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Right, this is WAR!
> 
> Mambee pambee MY17 is the best coz I got one?!?!?!!! Bollox mate :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


You mean the pretender to the only true Godzilla, the R32 GT-R :bowdown1:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

JatPunjabi said:


> Lets' spare a thought for those poor sods that couldn't afford Godzilla in their lives this year,..such a shame they are missing out.


Yes, those R32 GT-R prices are rising up! :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> It’s like having a pet monster for a daily driver.


haha sums it up very well!



Trev said:


> Many reasons!
> 1. The CBA and DBA are known to be “harder” and less rolly polly than the more refined MY’17’s.
> 2. Big difference in paying £40-50k than £75-£80k.
> 3. Some people prefer the looks of the older model.


Yeah people say the CBA/DBA is a more RAW drive too! :smokin:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

borat52 said:


> You might break a healthy one for £35k but one with a blown engine and a gearbox that cannot be tested due to the engine being toast? Not convinced a 2009 with 50k+ miles and a blown engine non runner would be worth more than £20k absolute tops.


Going back to this, a healthy GTR broken for parts will fetch £35k, probably more tbh.

So on that basis, once they drop to X amount, all the old shitter's will be bought up by Dave and flogged for parts. So there's an obvious lower limit.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I dont get where the money is in a early gtr ( if breaking it ) engine £7k ish gearbox £4k where is the rest


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> I dont get where the money is in a early gtr ( if breaking it ) engine £7k ish gearbox £4k where is the rest


There's a ton of money in obscure parts, the two Flexi hose (which have a nice bendable rigid bit) to the oil cooler are £350 each. Plenty of potential in track day repairs.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trev said:


> Many reasons!
> 
> 1. The CBA and DBA are known to be ***8220;harder***8221; and less rolly polly than the more refined MY***8217;17***8217;s.
> 
> ...


1. You say harder, I say worse, I didn't spend an extra £30k after shedding my DBA for nothing  I also rather like my spine and teeth, which isn't terribly compatible with owning a CBA or DBA and driving on British potholed roads. I have noticed that I drive my EBA much more aggressively as a result because it all feels much more stable and pulled together on winding country roads (where I think it is most fun). I can even flick the suspension into R on such roads without having to pre-book my dentist appointment to repair the damage afterwards

2. But the EBA's are now mid to late £60k to mid £70k, I think it would be insane to pay £50k or more for any DBA.

3. Some people like fat birds too, doesn't make it right


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

4. Most owners will want to modify so will factor this in to overall spend. 

Why buy a GTR and not modify it?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

What’s wrong with a fat bird now and again? :squintdan


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> What’s wrong with a fat bird now and again? :squintdan


Nothing perhaps but you don't want to be inside one every day :chuckle:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

AndyE14 said:


> But the EBA's are now mid to late £60k to mid £70k, I think it would be insane to pay £50k or more for any DBA.


For some of us peasants it's all we can afford Andy, but it's great to hear how the other half live


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I really don***8217;t find the ride harsh in my 2015. You***8217;ve obviously never been in a skyline with Tein suspension.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> I really don’t find the ride harsh in my 2015. You’ve obviously never been in a skyline with Tein suspension.


Pah, 2015 is soft as shite too.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Unbelievable. It’s almost like the EBA isn’t the same car; with rolley polley suspension and a fat problem; Why oh why is it the slowest R35 ever made? (Rhetorical). But yeah, you’re right, the CBA/DBA are shit. Completely shit and pointless and inferior and wtf? 

Have I been drinking? ****ing right I have! :chuckle:
Don’t worry. When you eventually get a girlfriend, it’ll be fine. :clap:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

EBA's aren't selling very well it's true. They tried raising the price to 85k but in reality at 75k they still aren't shifting. 

What puts me off is it's too soft, has rotating paddles (massive no no for me), has a nasty exhaust valve blocking off left rear pipe which vibrates/zings, has ASE which plays artificial exhaust noise loudly through the speakers, and overall is a little too tarty looking for me. If Nissan introduced a new MY19 CBA or DBA (11/12) I would be in the market for one without a doubt, but I guess it will never happen.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> EBA's aren't selling very well it's true. They tried raising the price to 85k but in reality at 75k they still aren't shifting.
> 
> What puts me off is it's too soft, has rotating paddles (massive no no for me), has a nasty exhaust valve blocking off left rear pipe which vibrates/zings, has ASE which plays artificial exhaust noise loudly through the speakers, and overall is a little too tarty looking for me. If Nissan introduced a new MY19 CBA or DBA (11/12) I would be in the market for one without a doubt, but I guess it will never happen.


Are 2015 and 16 going to be seen as the sweet spot / high point?


----------



## girodreaming (Feb 24, 2018)

EBA is better than the previous models in pretty much every respect. I would say anyone making comments about it being too soft, etc etc hasnt driven one. It's not softer than my2015 I use to have, its faster stock, interior much better and it makes the dba look old.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

I bought a prefacelift 16 plate, I think I prefer the outside and inside over the newer car, with the exception of the steering wheel. 

There is not much difference when you see them next to each other in person tbh. They both look pretty awesome and i didn't notice much difference on the road either.

The prefaclift has a nice everyday driver compliance about it in comfort mode too. There are no rattles or squeaks other than the typical tranny rattle when cold on manoeuvring . Inside there is leather everywhere and it feels like a nice place to be. If the facelift was head and shoulders better then I would have bought that in a heartbeat over the DBA i opted for last week. In general the later DBA's are selling quite well according to a few specialist dealers i spoke with since buying mine.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

The older cars sell quite well when sold by garages - its when you try to sell them private it gets hard - the garage i sold mine to sells them in 2 weeks no problem


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> The older cars sell quite well in when sold by garages - its when you try to sell them private it gets hard - the garage i sold mine to sells them in 2 weeks no problem


^^ Agree with this. 

I was at Litchfield***8217;s on Tuesday and they seem to be shifting quite a few.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> Are 2015 and 16 going to be seen as the sweet spot / high point?


Not to me, I have a MY16 DBA and it's too soft for me, very similar to the EBA in feel.

I prefer the CBA for purity of looks and firmness of ride, but they're getting a bit old and I like something new with warranty, so am a bit stuck. My R35 journey may come to an end with my current car, hopefully the R36 will be awesome


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

You guys do know for a grand you can buy the DSC suspension controller and have it set up as hard as you like?


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Not to me, I have a MY16 DBA and it's too soft for me, very similar to the EBA in feel.
> 
> I prefer the CBA for purity of looks and firmness of ride, but they're getting a bit old and I like something new with warranty, so am a bit stuck. My R35 journey may come to an end with my current car, hopefully the R36 will be awesome


Have a drive in a DBA with the Litchfield suspension and handling kit.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Trev said:


> R34's are minimum of 14 years old now and prices have gone through the roof.
> 
> So this may also happen with R35's (hopefully)!


That will never happen. There are far too many of them on the roads and they dont have the wow factor.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

[redacted] said:


> That will never happen. There are far too many of them on the roads and they dont have the wow factor.


thats strange, when i drive my R35 around people stop and stare and are giving the thumbs up, and kids shouting Gee teee Arrrrrr!

Ohhh and people taking photos on the motorway too whilst i drive past!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

[redacted] said:


> That will never happen. There are far too many of them on the roads and they dont have the wow factor.


Where do you live then ? Next to the GT-R factory in Japan ?

For example, about 2 or 3 months ago I drove from Chester to Bath and back, returning via Birmingham, plus driving around whilst in Bath, and how many other GT-Rs did I see in 600 miles ? Not one.

And 2 weeks ago, Chester to Whitby, Whitby to Harrogate, then Harrogate to Chester. Around 400 miles round trip. Not another GT-R did I see.

I saw one on Wednesday on the motorway and I see maybe one every 2 or 3 months when I'm in Manchester for work. 

I do around 6000 miles a year and I reckon I see less than half a dozen in that time.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I sold my GT-R stage 4.25 MY14 for very reasonable money. It had done 38k and although it had been wrapped all it's life, this was removed for the sale and the metallic black underneath was immaculate. 

I agree about the softness, but it had the Litchfield suspension kit which was spot on. The new car which has just arrived in the UK is a Track edition so it may not need any adjustments to the suspension as having driven a MY17 Track edition, the suspension was exceptional from new. They may of course have done something to the MY18 but to start with I will only be putting the Alcon BBK on and then decide after the optimisation whether it needs anything else.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Chronos said:


> thats strange, when i drive my R35 around people stop and stare and are giving the thumbs up, and kids shouting Gee teee Arrrrrr!
> 
> ahhh and people taking photos on the motorway too!


Yep. I get that as well. I see people fiddling with their phones filming me. It's flattering but not very clever really.


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

snuffy said:


> Chronos said:
> 
> 
> > thats strange, when i drive my R35 around people stop and stare and are giving the thumbs up, and kids shouting Gee teee Arrrrrr!
> ...


They are probably filming the car mate, unless you are just an irresistibly handsome babe magnet like me ***x1f642;


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

MY17***8217;s from £63k now on AT - the first sub £60k one must be close by - will be mighty tempting soon!


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

I see quite a few DBA GTR’s are dipping under £40k now, also seen very recently CBA’s selling just under £30k


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

andyevo said:


> I see quite a few DBA GTR’s are dipping under £40k now, also seen very recently CBA’s selling just under £30k


Yep definitely a buyers market - not exclusive to Nissan, car market is very subdued it seems


----------



## Pixie83 (Jun 30, 2018)

My view is that CBA 2009 Will rocket in value as the current kids get pockets that can afford them. This is true of all desirable cars, look at the value of a escort cosworth or Audi Quattro. It just take a bit of time. As to the post about them being common, have you looked on howmanyleft? This stated that there are about 1500 GTRs on the road that is very few for such a desirable car. 

To me it has all the signs of a car that in time will be worth a lot. I have a CLA 45 also and that dose not have the same draw, it will not appreciate like the GTR in my opinion.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

You have to pay attention to the new price for the specific model you’re interested in. Under £30k for an early CBA isn’t that extraordinary when you know that it was £54k new on the road. £24k depreciation in nearly 10 years is good going. Also remember, they’re not collectible, and probably never will be. It’s just a rusty steel box from Japan. There’s lots of em, and there are also much better cars out there. Ferrari 360 F1 for a start. 

Not withstanding the Nismo 

You get what you pay for, so if you want a CBA import that’s been smashed within an inch of its life, they’re out there. :chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Pixie83 said:


> My view is that CBA 2009 Will rocket in value as the current kids get pockets that can afford them. This is true of all desirable cars, look at the value of a escort cosworth or Audi Quattro. It just take a bit of time. As to the post about them being common, have you looked on howmanyleft? This stated that there are about 1500 GTRs on the road that is very few for such a desirable car.
> 
> To me it has all the signs of a car that in time will be worth a lot. I have a CLA 45 also and that dose not have the same draw, it will not appreciate like the GTR in my opinion.


Nah mate.

They***8217;re (CBA) gonna be like the R33 GTST - drop like a stone, common as muck but expensive to run/maintain.

Then, in another 10 years time, after people have written a fair few off, they will become more collectible and the price will increase again.

My old R33 GTST had a MASSIVE spec, yet I was only able to get £7k for it, now it***8217;s hard to get even a standard GTST for £5k.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

CBA's are a good deal rarer. They were only in production for a couple of years and many have been modified, DBA'd and messed with. A genuine low mileage unfettled CBA is already rarer than porn film with me in it.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> MY17’s from £63k now on AT - the first sub £60k one must be close by - will be mighty tempting soon!


+1 getting very tempting


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Is it me or has the market firmed up a bit. Some shitters falling below 30k, but the decent ones seem to be upwards of 33k. Not bad for a 10yo car. Hard to see why someone would pay more for a 32 or 33.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

simGTR said:


> Is it me or has the market firmed up a bit. Some shitters falling below 30k, but the decent ones seem to be upwards of 33k. Not bad for a 10yo car. Hard to see why someone would pay more for a 32 or 33.


Nah markets currently in the gutter, this time last year CBA's where 36k+, they're now going for kid money. There has to be a point obviously when they dip to an all time low.. it's coming to the end of summer, plus the car's still in production and getting older i suppose, Whereas 32/33/34 are holding strong and get rarer by the day.. especially 32/33 shooting up recently.. it will be the R35's turn in 10 years! haha


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I agree, think we will see some CBAs in the 20s just before and after Xmas. PRticularly non-nav with a bit of mileage on them. Lots of cars have been kicking around a while. I think later cars might hold a bit more value, going by what I was told recently there are very few new ones available until the end of this year so part-ex will be rarer.


----------



## futurama (May 22, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> I agree, think we will see some CBAs in the 20s just before and after Xmas. PRticularly non-nav with a bit of mileage on them. Lots of cars have been kicking around a while. I think later cars might hold a bit more value, going by what I was told recently there are very few new ones available until the end of this year so part-ex will be rarer.


Just thought I could add my experience to this.
I've spent the last few months searching for the perfect GTR, 2009 Black Edition, unmodified, less than 40k miles in Black.
Through my job I have access to data of all vehicles for sale online or on dealer's forecourts (and historically), and I can confirm under those strict criteria they dont crop up very often, decreasingly so in the last 6 months.
Also looking at depreciation curves I see signs that the prices are bottoming out (for low miles unmodified examples of course) so I would expect these prices to hold for 2 years and then you will see them start to go up in value.
There are other variables to consider but dont be surprised if your GTR's become an appreciating asset in the next 2 years, especially when the last R35 is produced.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

futurama said:


> Just thought I could add my experience to this.
> I've spent the last few months searching for the perfect GTR, 2009 Black Edition, unmodified, less than 40k miles in Black.
> Through my job I have access to data of all vehicles for sale online or on dealer's forecourts (and historically), and I can confirm under those strict criteria they dont crop up very often, decreasingly so in the last 6 months.
> Also looking at depreciation curves I see signs that the prices are bottoming out (for low miles unmodified examples of course) so I would expect these prices to hold for 2 years and then you will see them start to go up in value.
> There are other variables to consider but dont be surprised if your GTR's become an appreciating asset in the next 2 years, especially when the last R35 is produced.


You'll know when the bottom of the trough is, exactly when I decide to sell.


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

futurama said:


> tonigmr2 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, think we will see some CBAs in the 20s just before and after Xmas. PRticularly non-nav with a bit of mileage on them. Lots of cars have been kicking around a while. I think later cars might hold a bit more value, going by what I was told recently there are very few new ones available until the end of this year so part-ex will be rarer.
> ...



Its abit tricky at the minute to read. I'm in a position that I don't need to sell the car, but at the same time I don't want to lose too much by holding onto it when I rarely get the chance to use it. Can't make my mind up whether to seriously try selling it with a friend who has a dealership. Or keep it and have stage 2 put on it at Litchfield and try and get some more use out of it. My main concern is as you stated, it's a low mileage unmodified car, I fear by modifying it will depreciate more. Also I very rarely use the power it has as standard, but I would like the experience of 610bhp and the extra torque.


What are people's thoughts, do you think they might continue to drop to a point where a mint condition, low mileage DBA will be under £40k. Mine is currently on 14.5k miles on a 61 plate. Higher mileage DBA's are already in that bracket.

I have had the odd person tell me if I keep it, it would eventually start to appreciate as it will always be really low mileage, unmodified and only 1 previous owner. I personally am not convinced


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think you***8217;d need to keep it a few years to see any appreciation. It wasn***8217;t until 10-12 years after they stopped making them that R34s started to go up.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Jed_1989 said:


> Its abit tricky at the minute to read. I'm in a position that I don't need to sell the car, but at the same time I don't want to lose too much by holding onto it when I rarely get the chance to use it. Can't make my mind up whether to seriously try selling it with a friend who has a dealership. Or keep it and have stage 2 put on it at Litchfield and try and get some more use out of it. My main concern is as you stated, it's a low mileage unmodified car, I fear by modifying it will depreciate more. Also I very rarely use the power it has as standard, but I would like the experience of 610bhp and the extra torque.
> 
> 
> What are people's thoughts, do you think they might continue to drop to a point where a mint condition, low mileage DBA will be under £40k. Mine is currently on 14.5k miles on a 61 plate. Higher mileage DBA's are already in that bracket.
> ...


If you ask me, cars are crap investments, especially GTR's. Tax is apx £280 for the summer, insurance £650, servicing average £700/yr, plus random maintenance.

It's not likely to appreciate more than it's going to cost to keep on the road.. the only reason you should keep it, is if you like it.


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

simGTR said:


> Jed_1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Its abit tricky at the minute to read. I'm in a position that I don't need to sell the car, but at the same time I don't want to lose too much by holding onto it when I rarely get the chance to use it. Can't make my mind up whether to seriously try selling it with a friend who has a dealership. Or keep it and have stage 2 put on it at Litchfield and try and get some more use out of it. My main concern is as you stated, it's a low mileage unmodified car, I fear by modifying it will depreciate more. Also I very rarely use the power it has as standard, but I would like the experience of 610bhp and the extra torque.
> ...


I do love the car, but I don't get much time to use it. I know what you mean about the costs, that's another thing. It costs me £1000's a year to do 1500 mile. If they were holding their money like they have in the past I'd not even consider selling it. But as said I don't want to keep losing and losing for the sake of the odd drive out here and there.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine will have crumbled into dust in another 12 years. Rear arches have gone, all by themselves, and the drivers door has a large rust bubble at the bottom. It got hit by a rock, around the size of the moon.


----------



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Seems like prices are coming down further on 2011 face lift cars. 

One on autotrader for £36k with 60k miles 

Seems like you can now get 2009 to 2011-2012 between £30-£40k

Wonder how the bottom end of the market will fair.

Will the UK spec cars dip below £30k consistently?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

gtr_was said:


> One on autotrader for £36k with 60k miles


That was quite an exeption as the guy was p/x ing it. That's not the normal price.

They have come down, but not that far. Time will tell if they do I guess.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mileage above 50k dramatically lowers the value as well I think.


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

I suspect the price difference between good and bad ones will increase much further. 

Plenty of dogs out there that I wouldn***8217;t be surprised to see at closer to £20k within a few years. 

I feel quality examples will hold their value pretty well.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

AKS said:


> I suspect the price difference between good and bad ones will increase much further.
> 
> Plenty of dogs out there that I wouldn’t be surprised to see at closer to £20k within a few years.
> 
> I feel quality examples will hold their value pretty well.


People said that about old Porsche's, look what happened to them....


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

I've been on a off looking for about 6 months and they have dropped slowly.
They have held there money really well for a long time.


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

A well looked after car that been serviced correctly will always hold up well and stand out form the market.


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

The true test will really be if/when they release the R36


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's not for many years.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> That's not for many years.


If ever


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Shocking how 63 people think they will drop below £20k 

Surely that***8217;s not possible!


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

Just a thought here: Porsche 911 996 turbo manual did drop to around early £20k a few years ago but have now gone back up in value but they are German built cars and there wasn’t as many made as the R35 GTR, so it could be possible for R35 GTR to end up in high teens one day, maybe???

I guess it also Depends on how many end up scrapped due to rust, neglect and/or smashed up in next few years.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought about selling mine which is a 2010 with 84k on it. But I decided to keep it as it runs perfectly and if I up-graded to a 2013 for an extra £16k, I would still have to spend loads to up-grade to what I have now in terms of brakes, tyres, camera, tracker, etc. Better the devil you know and all that.


----------



## ChillyFly (Aug 14, 2015)

zed1 said:


> I thought about selling mine which is a 2010 with 84k on it. But I decided to keep it as it runs perfectly and if I up-graded to a 2013 for an extra £16k, I would still have to spend loads to up-grade to what I have now in terms of brakes, tyres, camera, tracker, etc. Better the devil you know and all that.


Yep my thoughts exactly. Just about to spend a large chunk of money on a forged build on my MY2010, but I know the car, I've steadily been upgrading and adding to it since I bought it, and fixing the niggles as they appear. Why start again and acquire (potentially) someone else's problems? Besides for me, the weak point on these cars is the conrods on anything Stage 4 or above. The later cars have the same conrods, so same problem down the line. So paying to upgrade to a later car doesn't really solve the major issue for me, which is an engine potentially going pop.

A lot of people here talking about doors going rusty... Err, aren't they aluminium?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

ChillyFly said:


> Yep my thoughts exactly. Just about to spend a large chunk of money on a forged build on my MY2010, but I know the car, I've steadily been upgrading and adding to it since I bought it, and fixing the niggles as they appear. Why start again and acquire (potentially) someone else's problems? Besides for me, the weak point on these cars is the conrods on anything Stage 4 or above. The later cars have the same conrods, so same problem down the line. So paying to upgrade to a later car doesn't really solve the major issue for me, which is an engine potentially going pop.
> 
> A lot of people here talking about doors going rusty... Err, aren't they aluminium?


Yep, so is the boot, that corrodes too, just by the Nissan badge normally.


----------



## gtrcelik (Nov 3, 2017)

I said a 2008 M3.

A 2008 M5 would be much less!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Spotted a 15 plate with 15K miles for £47K yesterday


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> Spotted a 15 plate with 15K miles for £47K yesterday <img src="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/redface.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Embarrassment" class="inlineimg" />


Yep, still falling. Talk about shit timing buying this time last year.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

I too am watching the market with a view to buy next spring. I went to view a a 2014 vermillion red one at redline about 6 weeks ago when it was up for just shy of 49k , its been reduced several times now and is down to £44,495 now.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

jimbo1234567 said:


> I too am watching the market with a view to buy next spring. I went to view a a 2014 vermillion red one at redline about 6 weeks ago when it was up for just shy of 49k , its been reduced several times now and is down to £44,495 now.


I'd imagine that's cheap for a reason. Well, possibly a few.

It's not a particularly desirable colour. 
It's in that mileage bracket that gets people thinking about resale (mad as that is) 
The brakes look well on their way out. 
The tyres don't match the advert (could be new though, so a bonus) 
If it hasn't been done, it's in line for 2 big bill services. If they've serviced it, then that's a big mistake. 

Just a few things that might knock it down from other 2014's that are up for higher money. 

Don't get me wrong, it could be a great steal. But I doubt it, these rarely are.

Not having a pop by the way jimbo. If you're interested in this car, do the usual homework and you could get yourself in a 2014 for not a lot of money


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

PaulH0070 said:


> I'd imagine that's cheap for a reason. Well, possibly a few.
> 
> It's not a particularly desirable colour.
> It's in that mileage bracket that gets people thinking about resale (mad as that is)
> ...



Quite, it annoys me that right now you see cars being sold at 32-34k which need serious work done on them. People look at those cars oblivious that a car (which as mine) is up for sale for 2k more, but in the next year will need 2 services at a grand total of 400 notes or something, the car is otherwise perfect.

Had people low balling me offers of 32-33k pointing to these other adverts of obviously naff condition cars as an example.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

kindai said:


> Quite, it annoys me that right now you see cars being sold at 32-34k which need serious work done on them. People look at those cars oblivious that a car (which as mine) is up for sale for 2k more, but in the next year will need 2 services at a grand total of 400 notes or something, the car is otherwise perfect.
> 
> Had people low balling me offers of 32-33k pointing to these other adverts of obviously naff condition cars as an example.


Ridiculous isn't it.

If you sat these people down and explained you could spend 5k in the next few months of buying one of these at the wrong time they'd fall over. But they'd be the first to tell you 'that's all it's worth mate, because I've seen a shitter go for 2-3k less than you want'

Very difficult time to sell one of these if it's older than 3 years it seems.

Doesn't mean you have to get mugged off though, it'd rather push it off a cliff.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I'd rather just drive it about. Think I'll just keep mine and build a bigger garage!


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

hi paul , thanks for your reply. the only reason I went to look at this car was to see what vermillion red looks like in the flesh , it looks like it could be fantastic in various pics on google but the sad fact is that its pretty dull and not vibrant at all. I wasn't interested in the mileage on this particular car just the colour, all the wheels were scuffed, the bodywork had a few scuffs and the floor mats were chucked in the boot. looks like they had just got it from auction . if I was seriously looking to buy on that day I would still have walked away.

so that's put me back to wanting a storm white car 2014 onwards with sub 20k on the clock with a stage 4 tune, theres a really nice one on autotrader which ticks all my boxes on a private sale and that too has been for sale since septemberand has been dropped in price by 4k in that time.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

The only way to not lose money on cars, is to not buy any.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Just seen a 09 plate under 30K? 

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...archad=New&postcode=w1a1aa&radius=1500&page=1


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

enshiu said:


> Just seen a 09 plate under 30K?
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...archad=New&postcode=w1a1aa&radius=1500&page=1



Have you seen it?!

Curbed alloys
Crack in front splitter
Side trim (sanded?)
Paintwork ruined
Speedo change
Interior trim marked and damaged
Leather stained
Seats ruined

That thing is a disgrace. God knows how much it needs done mechanically...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

simGTR said:


> The only way to not lose money on cars, is to not buy any.


My missus regularly tells me that!


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

jimbo1234567 said:


> hi paul , thanks for your reply. the only reason I went to look at this car was to see what vermillion red looks like in the flesh , it looks like it could be fantastic in various pics on google but the sad fact is that its pretty dull and not vibrant at all. I wasn't interested in the mileage on this particular car just the colour, all the wheels were scuffed, the bodywork had a few scuffs and the floor mats were chucked in the boot. looks like they had just got it from auction . if I was seriously looking to buy on that day I would still have walked away.
> 
> so that's put me back to wanting a storm white car 2014 onwards with sub 20k on the clock with a stage 4 tune, theres a really nice one on autotrader which ticks all my boxes on a private sale and that too has been for sale since septemberand has been dropped in price by 4k in that time.




FYI, I spoke to the owner of that car as I enquired about it myself. He said he would take £49k. When I asked if he could take the car to Litchfields to get it inspected, he said no because it’s too far away (he’s in croydon, I believe), but said he would take it to Auto Torque / Kaizer (can’t remember which one). 

Besides that niggle for me, it seems like a good car. I would DEFINITELY pay to get it checked out by a specialist though.


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

There does seem to be some dog's out there if you are buying at the lower end of the market. 

I'm looking for a decent CBA, not worried about mileage but history is must with known specialists.

Seen a fair few corroded examples so far and also interior seems to wear quite quickly especially around gear knob and drivers side electric window switches.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

andyevo said:


> There does seem to be some dog's out there if you are buying at the lower end of the market.
> 
> I'm looking for a decent CBA, not worried about mileage but history is must with known specialists.
> 
> Seen a fair few corroded examples so far and also interior seems to wear quite quickly especially around gear knob and drivers side electric window switches.


i think what we are seeing is going to be the lowest dip in the R35 market, so if you're looking at buying get one asap! As it's a pure buyers market at the moment, shit for anyone selling tho! Glad i'm not! As when they stop making them which isn't far away, in future years i can see them gradually increasing again, then going similar way as r32/33/34 going up as they get older.. as all the GTR's are iconic now.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

andyevo said:


> There does seem to be some dog's out there if you are buying at the lower end of the market.
> 
> I'm looking for a decent CBA, not worried about mileage but history is must with known specialists.
> 
> Seen a fair few corroded examples so far and also interior seems to wear quite quickly especially around gear knob and drivers side electric window switches.


The gear knob has a Matt finish that deteriorates. You can just peel it off with your finger nail. They all do that on the early cars, don't let it put you off. The window switch can be replaced for 30-50 quid. The soft touch rubber is easily damaged, again, it shouldn't be a decisive factor. They are very very minor issues for the right car.

https://www.gtrlife.com/forums/topic/47040-anyone-else-have-a-chipping-finish-on-their-gear-knob/


----------



## cfoster (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm in a situation where I am ready to buy now (ideally 2011 DBA) but nervous about how the market is going to move in the coming months. I'm not a low baller trying to grab a bargain by any means, but one I test on Saturday (2012 black stg4 lithcfield) the garage wasn't even going to budge £1 on the price, it was probably on the money (43k) but would've expected a little bit off, I was actually prepared to put a deposit on it there and then (kinda glad I didn't now as I think I want to go for a white one).....

Looks like i'm going to have to wait until after Xmas, or save a few more pennies for an S63 coupe, they seem to be plummeting in value!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Between now and Xmas is absolutely the cheapest time to buy a sports car of any ilk. They***8217;ll go up again in January as more people buy in anticipation of better weather.

Unless we crash out of Brexit, then all bets are off!


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> Between now and Xmas is absolutely the cheapest time to buy a sports car of any ilk. They’ll go up again in January as more people buy in anticipation of better weather.
> 
> Unless we crash out of Brexit, then all bets are off!



But what about the 45th anniversary editions GTR, apparently only 5 in the UK - will they hold their value like a premium or Recaro GTR?


----------



## ChillyFly (Aug 14, 2015)

andyevo said:


> Seen a fair few corroded examples so far.


 When you say 'corroded' - where exactly? Are you talking about the usual bubble on the aluminium door skin under the mirror / weather strip? If so that's not a difficult fix and is not indicative of a 'corroded' car. Ditto the bootlid. They're aluminium... The only place that really can properly 'corrode' on these cars are the subframes...


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

simGTR said:


> The gear knob has a Matt finish that deteriorates. You can just peel it off with your finger nail. They all do that on the early cars, don't let it put you off. The window switch can be replaced for 30-50 quid. The soft touch rubber is easily damaged, again, it shouldn't be a decisive factor. They are very very minor issues for the right car.
> 
> https://www.gtrlife.com/forums/topic/47040-anyone-else-have-a-chipping-finish-on-their-gear-knob/


I know what you are saying buddy, not exactly a show stopper but a little annoying when your spending £30k plus on a motor.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

andyevo said:


> I know what you are saying buddy, not exactly a show stopper but a little annoying when your spending £30k plus on a motor.


You may find yourself walking away from a lot of ok cars for the little niggly stuff then. You could put another 20k on that figure and still find niggly problems (and no, I'm not joking)


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

maybe 8 years ago I had a UK e9 360 @30k miles and that thing was immac.Struggled like **** to get 15 grand for it....yet now look at their inflated asking prices

https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds?Category=used-cars&M=1031&Page=2


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Jon_H said:


> maybe 8 years ago I had a UK e9 360 @30k miles and that thing was immac.Struggled like **** to get 15 grand for it....yet now look at their inflated asking prices
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds?Category=used-cars&M=1031&Page=2


I know, wish I'd bought the Tommi Mak I was looking at a good few years ago

It's that crystal ball moment again!!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> I know, wish I'd bought the Tommi Mak I was looking at a good few years ago
> 
> It's that crystal ball moment again!!


The decent rare ones were still well priced when I was looking. Even then it would have cost a few quid to keep maintained and in decent fettle, evo's aren't known for their cheap running costs. You'd be lucky to break even all told.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> The decent rare ones were still well priced when I was looking. Even then it would have cost a few quid to keep maintained and in decent fettle, evo's aren't known for their cheap running costs. You'd be lucky to break even all told.


This was probably over 10 years ago, can't remember the exact figures now but they were a hell of a lot cheaper than now! But yeah, factor servicing into it and there's probably not too much gain.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

This is a really long thread isn’t it. 
She still ain’t for sale. :chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

TalibGTR said:


> But what about the 45th anniversary editions GTR, apparently only 5 in the UK - will they hold their value like a premium or Recaro GTR?



Toni’s owned most of them!

I took the Spec V off the road in August and tucked her away with 50k on the clock for precisely that reason - hopefully they will hold up (and go up) being the rarest. I suspect 2020 will be final year of production. R36 - possibly never and certainly won’t be just petrol as that ship has sailed in light of development times and bans coming into place.

Personally I would love to see rear drive petrol and front electric as saves on complexity in mechanical drive train and gives instant ‘AWD’ as opposed to mechanical diffs. A la NSX of course, but better.

But who knows. New Z in pipeline too looking at the 400 concept car last year. That looks like being a mega tuner car potentially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry missed the comment about the anniversary cars. I***8217;ve owned two of the five  but it***8217;s a looong term thing for any R35 to go up imho. 10 years at least.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Sorry missed the comment about the anniversary cars. I***8217;ve owned two of the five  but it***8217;s a looong term thing for any R35 to go up imho. 10 years at least.




There are only a small number of cars out there however - and far fewer decent/not big power examples.

Just did add up and there are (excluding SORN of course) in 2018:

2,443 GT-R models of all variants on the road - no wonder you don’t see many!

2 Anniversary (dropped from 5?!)
1 Spec V
38 Nismo (thought there were more than that!)
19 Track Edition (includes Track Pack from MY12 onwards)

What’s more interesting is the drop off in numbers from prior years - some 300 less Premium and Black Editions than there were in 11/12/13 meaning they must have been crashed/stolen/exported etc so numbers are dropping far far faster than new cars being sold. 

If you take peak registration numbers for each variant you get 2,751 so 300 cars gone and far less than that sold so supply and demand as more get broken up, stolen, crashed etc will squeeze more over next year or two.

It looks like well less than 100 were sold new last year after the big bump in 2017.

Some numbers for thought. Curious to see the drop off next year as once we drop below 2,000 cars it’s really rare. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Additional - apologies the data does include SORN cars apparently. Which is odd as Spec V isn’t on there! Obviously there is some margin for error but think it gives a really interesting picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Afaik no anniversary cars extinct, so weird.

I did read R35s exceeded R34s in production numbers last October. I was surprised it was so recent. So not as many kicking around as you might think.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Afaik no anniversary cars extinct, so weird.
> 
> I did read R35s exceeded R34s in production numbers last October. I was surprised it was so recent. So not as many kicking around as you might think.


I think you might be thinking of R35 GT-R production in Japan has now passed R34 GT-R production in Japan. I have a total of 38,304 R35 GT-R records worldwide so far, so that is closing in on the R32 GT-R and far beyond R34 GT-R sales.

On a side note, in USA the R35 is still holding its value remarkably well. I was reading an old thread on another car forum which started in 2010 and I had a bit of a laugh at some of the comments (keep in mind these are US prices).

"I mean are they really going to offer them annually for the next 5+ years?"
"in 10 years a 2010-2012 GTR will sell for around 20-35k depending on mileage and condition."
"3-4 years id say a early year R35 GTR in the 30's is a possibility with 60k miles or so.."
"In 5 years time, they will no doubt be had for mid to high 30s."

2.5 years later same thread
"2009 GT-Rs with 30K on them are going for $70,000 around here. Which is how much they cost brand spankin new in 2009 lol. What a joke. "
" two years later.. if you get an 09 GT-R for 55k - it probably had an accident or needs the transmission changed"
"saw a white one local, 67,000 bucks with 70k miles on it. ouch. i will look at these cars when it is 60k with less than 35k miles on it."
"$60K for a GTR isn't bad."
" good condition 09's are still around the $60k mark."

6 years later same thread
"seems like 60k is the price for entry."
"Yup still see them in the $70+k range for something decent."


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd be surprised if any used R35's go up in value while production is still underway.

The fact is none of the specials were really that special and objectively you can go any buy a 'better' one in a brand new track pack or Nismo right now.

I'm not saying that they won't go up, I think the only spec V in the UK is certainly a car of particular interest, I just think the market won't appreciate it until you cannot actually buy a new one and then people start looking at the highlights across the production years.

Given the low sales and interesting chassis set up the Track Editions will surely be something to be admired.

Would be awesome to see a proper swansong a la the Z tune.

Values across the standard cars will continue to be held up until you can buy something else used that can go that fast reliably for that money, R8 aluminium chassis are an issue as they age (cracking and general accident reapair) and 997 gen 1's weren't actually that good and feel dated to me and while gallardo's were once looking like they were reasonable they appear to be on the march for some reason (maybe ill founded but an old gallardo is a terrifying prospect to me). 

You can buy a £30k GTR forge it and run 800bhp with piece of mind for under £50k with huge aftermarket support for any niggles, nothing comes close still imho.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> There are only a small number of cars out there however - and far fewer decent/not big power examples.
> 
> Just did add up and there are (excluding SORN of course) in 2018:
> 
> ...


Interesting info, 300 drop in 6 odd years is a lot... I spose quite a few get crashed tho, being as quick as they are.

Would be nice to be in the rare club tho, we shall see how the coming years get on, and whenever they stop production.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

borat52 said:


> I'd be surprised if any used R35's go up in value while production is still underway.
> 
> The fact is none of the specials were really that special and objectively you can go any buy a 'better' one in a brand new track pack or Nismo right now.
> 
> ...



Ok, that’s two of us haha - now to persuade the rest of car world  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Sorry missed the comment about the anniversary cars. I’ve owned two of the five  but it’s a looong term thing for any R35 to go up imho. 10 years at least.


I spotted your old car has now had a wrap!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks 9TR. Anyway 80 UK R34s is a lot rarer


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Thanks 9TR. Anyway 80 UK R34s is a lot rarer


Yeah but they be slowwww (Standard)


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I've been watching the 991 GT3 market, there were 110 for sale on pistonheads and 75 GTR's for sale. I think there were more Mercedes AMG GT's too. Considering how long the GTR has been in production compared to the 991, the market isn't exactly flooded with them.

R8's are down to 30k too.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Henry 145 said:


> I spotted your old car has now had a wrap!


Really? Shame!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Really? Shame!


https://www.nissanretail.co.uk/used...y-2dr-auto/nissan-london-west/detail/ov15wzz/


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bizarre.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Bizarre.




One owner!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Technically I suppose as Nissan was the first


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

borat52 said:


> Values across the standard cars will continue to be held up until you can buy something else used that can go that fast reliably for that money, R8 aluminium chassis are an issue as they age (cracking and general accident reapair) and 997 gen 1's weren't actually that good and feel dated to me and while gallardo's were once looking like they were reasonable they appear to be on the march for some reason (maybe ill founded but an old gallardo is a terrifying prospect to me).
> 
> You can buy a £30k GTR forge it and run 800bhp with piece of mind for under £50k with huge aftermarket support for any niggles, nothing comes close still imho.


Eh, voila, and here you are:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323660016922


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

zed1 said:


> Eh, voila, and here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323660016922


Err this one:

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=565971&share_fid=44370&share_type=t

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

goRt said:


> Err this one:
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=565971&share_fid=44370&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


See, they're increasing in value already. Better be quick. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

goRt said:


> Err this one:
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=565971&share_fid=44370&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


To many miles for the Money IMO.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Thanks 9TR. Anyway 80 UK R34s is a lot rarer





JohnE90M3 said:


> To many miles for the Money IMO.


You're talking shite M3 lover

its a good price for a 2010 plate, at those mile and this spec

Stage 1 and MY13 gearbox up-grade.
All servicing done as per Litchfield schedule.
The bellhousing, steering lock and ABS pump have all been replaced.
MPSS tyres in good condition as per photos.
AP grooved discs and Ferrodo DS2500 pads
Goodridge brake pipes
Front parking camera / rear sensors
Tracker
Stainless steel undertray bolt kit
Up-rated 65w HID bulbs
Partial front end wrap on bumper and wings
Stinger sound deadening kit fitted
K & N air filters
MOT til July 2019


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Chronos said:


> You're talking shite M3 lover
> 
> its a good price for a 2010 plate, at those mile and this spec
> 
> ...


I drive an *F90 M5 *just for the record.
PS) Depends on How those miles were driven as to how good a price it is IMO, needs seeing/driving.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Actually, I started out asking £31,950, dropped to £31,500 as per E-Bay ad and it is now £30,000 which is the lowest I could accept. The car has always been used for touring, never tracked or launched. It has been sympathetically driven, ie. all oil temps over 70 degrees C before any enthusiastic driving and rarely revved up to 3500 rpm in any gear. No engine noise, no smoke and no g/box problems.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

zed1 said:


> Actually, I started out asking £31,950, dropped to £31,500 as per E-Bay ad and it is now £30,000 which is the lowest I could accept. The car has always been used for touring, never tracked or launched. It has been sympathetically driven, ie. all oil temps over 70 degrees C before any enthusiastic driving and rarely revved up to 3500 rpm in any gear. No engine noise, no smoke and no g/box problems.


Sounds like you really look after it, I am the same a bit OCD, well a lot.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I drive an *F90 M5 *just for the record.


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223349818227

Sub 50k mile 59 plate with full main dealer and specialist service history


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Chronos said:


>


Thanks BUT I think you need that.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not sure the seller knew what he was selling but it gives me a bit more confidence in the market.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010-60-...244136?hash=item41f86504a8:g:BvoAAOSwK89cPi6P


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

zed1 said:


> I'm not sure the seller knew what he was selling but it gives me a bit more confidence in the market.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010-60-...244136?hash=item41f86504a8:g:BvoAAOSwK89cPi6P


Its still up for sale currently.. ebay clicky


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

That car has been advertised and “sold” on eBay many times in the last 3 plus months using same pictures and description. Not sure why but seems sale never happens......


----------



## NathWraith (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't see sub £25K happening for straight UK cars


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I fancy getting back into a GTR again, thinking of doing a project. I've got a couple of cars to move on first, wondering if a 30-35k budget get me into a nice 2010?


----------



## Dave J (Feb 4, 2019)

My view is that the R35 will become a future Classic with values holding and increasing at around 15 years of age. When todays 14 year olds are earning and want a classic that is when the values will really go.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The values will sky rocket, 1 week after I don’t have one anymore :chuckle:


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

rob wild said:


> I fancy getting back into a GTR again, thinking of doing a project. I've got a couple of cars to move on first, wondering if a 30-35k budget get me into a nice 2010?


Sure would Rob. Come and see mine. Don't think you would be disappointed.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> The values will sky rocket, 1 week after I don***8217;t have one anymore :chuckle:


Well R32 are £20k + now, R33 the same.. R34 50k+ so i can see R35 going a similar way in 10-15 years time, once production stops and R36 comes on the cards


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Well R32 are £20k + now, R33 the same.. R35 50k+ so i can see R35 going a similar way in 10-15 years time, once production stops and R36 comes on the cards


All very well for you. Most likely, I'll be in a box.


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

Chronos said:


> Well R32 are £20k + now, R33 the same.. R34 50k+ so i can see R35 going a similar way in 10-15 years time, once production stops and R36 comes on the cards


the way it looks now in 10-15 years we won't be allowed to drive gas powered cars anymore. so everyone should stop worrying about future values and have fun with whatever cars they like, while they still can.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

HellsSalesman said:


> the way it looks now in 10-15 years we won't be allowed to drive gas powered cars anymore. so everyone should stop worrying about future values and have fun with whatever cars they like, while they still can.


Amen to this!

Although they think I’m going to go quietly into battery crap, they can think again!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

They can prise the keys from my cold dead hand :double-finger:


----------



## GT-R_! (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks like E85 is the future then for these cars... 

They keep their value really well in Scandinavia...(convertd from SEK to GBP)

2009/2010 about 35-45k GBP
2011/2012 about 37-52k GBP
2013-2015 about 54-65k GBP
2017-2019 about 65-82k GBP

Nismos are about 114-146k GBP (2015-2019)

Couldnt find a single 2016 for sale over here. Based on 62 cars for sale right now.


----------

